#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-12
<cyberanger> wrst: ping
<cyberanger> orangeninja: not much, just chilling
 * cyberanger puts away the liquid nitrogen
<cyberanger> wrst: got a question or two for you
<wrst> hey cyberanger
<cyberanger> wrst: what do you use with openlp, arch, ubuntu?
<cyberanger> (seems I'm now being tasked to setup a system with goals that openlp should solve perfectly)
<wrst> currently I am using a variety arch, ubuntu, win 7 fedora, etc to test on
<wrst> cyberanger: its in QT so it works really well in kubuntu
<wrst> depending on who your users are etc
<wrst> if you use a straight ubuntu intall unity isn't something that works well due to how unity handles dual monitors
<cyberanger> my users is a salvation army youth group, I'd be running it
<cyberanger> and you know me, that kinda makes me consider trying with openbox first & foremost
<wrst> ahh well if that's the case you should be good to go cyberanger, they have a ppa, which I'm sure you have looked at and also if you do /dev verses /release on the ppa you will get the latest code or you can get the code via checking out in launchpad or what not
<cyberanger> I'm thinking arch over kubuntu (just seems kubuntu doesn't give kde any justice (even I respect kde, I just respect openbox more ;-))
<cyberanger> anything I should be aware of, like a reason to chose dev over release for example
<cyberanger> or a reason I should skip trying anything but kde (reason being tons of bugs, or something)
<wrst> more up to date code and features and still stable, and if you go with arch cyberanger its in the AUR ther is a package openlp same as the /release ppa and then openlp-bzr that will pull in the latest code you just have to reinstall if you see updates you want
<wrst> cyberanger: I run it in gnome-shell
<cyberanger> (I've used similar software, but on windows, and not my setup, only used, not maintained)
<wrst> well I can help with most things and what I can't they can over at #openlp
<wrst> but its pretty simple setup to do
<cyberanger> I figured so (contrary to my usual projects, which I go with overkill for)
<cyberanger> so your actually using gnome-shell for it?
<wrst> yes we had been using it every week right now we have win 7 and everyone hates it so going back to arch and gnome-shell
<wrst> and these are die-hard windows users that are screaming for linux :)
<cyberanger> lol, yeah, the other person involved respects my knowledge, but uses xp, says he's made ubuntu crash just as well
<cyberanger> I'd love to know what crashed & why, but that's gonna make this a hard sell
<cyberanger> (he's off when it comes to the youth group though
<wrst> but really its really easy on arch as it is on ubuntu, also packages for fedora, pc-bsd, works with debian actually but not in a repo yet
<cyberanger> so I'm getting it in there & see where it goes, he's willing to give it a try)
<wrst> cool deal
<cyberanger> wrst: ppa compatable with debian? or build from source?
<wrst> its in python so if you have the depencies all you have to do is run the openlp.pyw file thats in the nightly build and you are good to go
<cyberanger> (that's why I like openbox, vs gnome, it's nearly impossible to crash openbox to a lockup that compares to a BSoD, I've seen Gnome & KDE (and unity in worse, but dissimmilar ways) lockup really really bad, nothing but a hard reboot could do)
<wrst> cyberanger: this isn't for debian but you can easily figure out the packages you need:http://wiki.openlp.org/Testing:Linux_Testing_Environment
<cyberanger> maybe debian would work then
<wrst> a debian install has most there are a few specific things that you would need for certain features but if they aren't by some chance in debians repos (highly unlikely) you can use easy_install
<wrst> oh it works I have had it running on debian
<wrst> cyberanger: brb in about 10-15
<cyberanger> saw that link, just thought it'd be best to ask you for what's not written
<cyberanger> I'm deadlined on phases here, no real time to debugg anything that could go wrong
<cyberanger> I mean, it's more than enough time, but any unknown snag slowing things down is undiserable, be nice to not need to burn more time debugging
<cyberanger> (nature of group projects, everybodys input takes time to sort the goals, configure it in, get them to like & use it, then so on)
<cyberanger> ok wrst, I'll be here
 * cyberanger hangs onto the modem ;-)
<wrst> ok cyberanger back
<wrst> one of the goals of openlp is to get into the debian repos I think that is a requirement before getting into ubuntu correct?
<wrst> oh cyberanger just read your above messages we can get it up and running for you in just a little bit I think
<cyberanger> oh, I think I can get it running, yeah
<wrst> yeah its easy peasy, if I can do it i know you can :)
<cyberanger> just choosing debian, or choosing openbox, so on
<wrst> yeah I've had it running on mageia, mandriva too
<cyberanger> wanted clarity after seeing qt & not in any repo (it's in a ppa & arch's user repo
<cyberanger> and yeah, nearly always debian -> ubuntu repo)
<wrst> its in fedora repos, but since its still not out of beta i think that's a little bit of why not in a ubuntu repo now
<wrst> i'm a little, or a lot fuzzy on packaging
<wrst> cyberanger: just checked with the OpenLP devs, they think the .deb might work with Debian, I suspect if you are running testing it should work
<pace_t_zulu> that took long enough
<pace_t_zulu> jeez
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys
<Unit193> Howdy, howdy
<pace_t_zulu> hey Unit193
<pace_t_zulu> something went down with my quassel-core
<pace_t_zulu> a package update fixed it
<Unit193> Ah. screen (not byobu) and irssi still working for me ;)
<wrst> ugh pace_t_zulu :\
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: did you have the same thing?
<wrst> no pace_t_zulu no issues
<pace_t_zulu> quassel-core was not connecting for me ... didn't have enough time to get to the bottom of it
<wrst> but there was something that happened to some on quassel
<pace_t_zulu> but a quassel-core update came and fixed it without reboot
<wrst> press f7 go to ignore list and add a ctcp ignore rule of *
<wrst> i did that as I heard of some folks that were having issues
<pace_t_zulu> f7?
<wrst> i think the entire #quassel set of users got their cores messed up
<wrst> yeah pace_t_zulu or Settings --> Configure Quassel
<pace_t_zulu> ok
<pace_t_zulu> f7 worked
<pace_t_zulu> wouldn't sure it would translate to OS X
<wrst> ahh yeah forgot that
<wrst> Unit193: some of us like to use a mouse on occasion :)
<Unit193> wrst: Couldn't resist :D  I do have a mouse sitting right next to me though, but it might just be hiding from the mouse traps ;)
<wrst> ha ha
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys
<pace_t_zulu> any suggestions as to how to get a fresh version of Git on a 8.04 server deployment?
<Unit193> Well, the smart aleck in me says to answer "Update it to 11.04!", but that's not the answer you want
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: see this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=701127 not for sure how up to date that is
<wrst> oh points to this ppa: https://edge.launchpad.net/~smartlounge/+archive/ppa
<pace_t_zulu> wrst, this is what i'm going with http://launchpad.net/~git-core/+archive/ppa
<pace_t_zulu> that's the most elegant
<pace_t_zulu> would be more elegant on a 9.10+ version of Ubuntu
<wrst> cool :)
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: do have to ask i'm guessing lots of reasons why you wouldn't upgrade to 10.04?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: not my server to admin
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: trying to tread lightly ;)
<wrst> ahh I understand pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i consider myself lucky they gave me the keys to an ubuntu server ;)
<wrst> ha ha yes cool
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-13
<orangeninja> netspit from hell huh? Anyone still here?/names
 * wrst is barely here
<orangeninja> Well I am glad you are even if just barely/
<orangeninja> let me ask you something wrst
<Unit193> I lived
<Unit193> ...for now
<average_guy> HAS been awfully quiet in here today
<orangeninja> If I want to use IRSSI bot on Droid, I need a wifi connection don't I? I cant do it over regular data plan. I don't know how I could, just verifying...
<orangeninja> well good to see you guys too
<Unit193> As long as you can ssh home, you should be set (Data should be good)
<wrst> orangeninja: yes data plan works perfectly
<wrst> I have been there and done that
<Unit193> Would be great if I could access mine everywhere, but I would take a laptop with a working screen first :P
<orangeninja> so I just have to port forward the SSH machine with IRSSI on it and connect
<orangeninja> ok cool
<orangeninja>  hey, does anyone know how I can reconnect to vpn with out dropping IRSSI? Is there a way?
<Juzzy> enable openvpn's auto-reconnect?
<Juzzy> :>
<Juzzy> i use bitchx, so I can /detach
<Juzzy> but honestly I -always- start irc in a screen
<Juzzy> b/c bx's detach doesnt always re-attach
<wrst> well I feel its my duty to break an entire day's worth of silence
<wrst> how is everyone doing?
<Unit193> Is thermite too much?
<wrst> thermite is just about right Unit193 ;)
<Unit193> There is an odd car parked in front of the house and I have no idea what it is
<wrst> blow it up
<wrst> :)
<Unit193> Time for FUN :D
<Unit193> Now I need to know how to find owner of license plate :P
<wrst> ha ha
<cyberanger> Attention, the owner of the 1996 Subaru Outback, you left your lights on
<cyberanger> Attention, the owner of the 1996 Subaru Outback, you left your lights on
<cyberanger> Attention, the owner of the 1994 Ford Explorer, your car is on fire
<cyberanger> Attention, the owner of the 1994 Ford Explorer, your car is on fire
<wrst> howdy cyberanger
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<wrst> you doing OK cyberanger?
<Unit193> I like the second better
<wrst> of course you do Unit193
<wrst> oh and Unit193 that vista machine is running as well as possible with vista thanks for the help
<cyberanger> wrst: maybe, just gotta figure out where I put my mind, I know it
<cyberanger> s here somewhere
 * cyberanger has not lost his mind, merely misplaced it
<Unit193> wrst: Sure, but I don't think I helped all that much
<cyberanger> above joke aside, hectic day, but not too bd
<wrst> you did Unit193
<pace_t_zulu> sup guys
<wrst> hey pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> how you doing wrst
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: how you doing?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-14
<wrst> good pace_t_zulu baby baths
<wrst> how are you doing pace_t_zulu?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: sounds like fun
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i'm good
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: you know of a way to files in one directory structure to an identical directory structure rooted at a different path?
<pace_t_zulu> like if there are 'usr','bin','local' folders in each structure
<pace_t_zulu> and the 'local' folder has 'usr' 'bin' folders
<pace_t_zulu> and say there are files dispersed through those folders at first path .... you want to copy them into the same structure (but containing different files) at a different path
<pace_t_zulu> would you do that with a '-n' switch?
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: you are over my noggin on that one... oh cyberanger, Unit193 ^^^^
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: I must admit I'm much more drag and drop when it comes to that stuff I'm limited in knowledge of much more than cp -r
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i just realized i don't know how to do that off the top of my head
<wrst> ha ha pace_t_zulu I sure don't
<wrst> wish i did that's something I'm trying to get more skillful at because its very hand to know how to do things such as that
<wrst> especially dealing with many files/directories
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: command follows
<pace_t_zulu> cp -rn path1/* path2/
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: really that's it? :)
<wrst> that's cool
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: nevermind
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: the -n switch is no help
<pace_t_zulu> cp -r path1/* path2/
<wrst> ohh :\
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i'm a dumbass
<pace_t_zulu> is the moral of ^ that story
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: well i'm joining the club also I had no clue at all
 * cyberanger sees a highlight, starts to read
 * Unit193 wonders why he's on the smart list
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: I think the moral of that story is technology has no morals (holding back additional comments here)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: technology may have no morals ... but its users still can
 * cyberanger lets go of his additional comment
<cyberanger> was gonna say, just like some if technologies users
<cyberanger> I held it back, considering it wasn't targeted at anyone here, didn't want the misperception
<pace_t_zulu> fair
<pace_t_zulu> enough philosophy for me
<linuxman410> anyone here
<wrst> not a soul linuxman410 ;) how are you doing?
<linuxman410> wrst have you ever tried broadcom b43 drivers on any os
<wrst> yep on several of them linuxman410 :)
<wrst> i am enjoying my laptop with aetheros card and none of that mess :)
<linuxman410> wrst what os for broadcom b43 have you tried
<Unit193> Howdy
<linuxman410> wrst i think i am banned from debian cause everytime i try to ask question it says i cannot send to channel
<linuxman410> Unit193 how r u
<Unit193> Would be a quiet, not ban
<Unit193> Alive
<linuxman410> i am using puppylinux now cause it works with broadcom out of the box
<average_guy> good evening gentlemen
<wrst> linuxman410: arch, ubuntu, fedora, mandriva, opensuse
<wrst> howdy average_guy
<average_guy> I have a problem I need some help with tonight..
<cyberanger> linuxman410: what Unit193 is getting at is debian might not have banned you, as much as they moderate their channels, to prevent it getting out of hand
<wrst> average_guy: shoot
<average_guy> I have a tower with 2 HDD's  sda=WinXP sdb=linux. Both were installed seperately and then but into one tower.  How do I get grub onto sda?
<average_guy> I'm logged on from a liveCD now
<average_guy> sudo grub-install /dev/sda=   /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'.
<wrst> have you tried the guide on taht average_guy?
<average_guy> the guide?  "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" is the best I've found searching online, but it dosen't work..
<linuxman410> cyberanger why do they stop u from asking questions like that
<wrst> hmm average_guy well I thought there was an easy to find guide... and ubuntu's grub 2 makes me scream :)
 * wrst looks for a easy guide
<average_guy> I still lookin 2..
<cyberanger> linuxman410: if it's a moderated mode (one guess) it'd be to focus on somebody who's already asked a question, or perhaps you weren't in a support channel (Debian isn't offically on freenode, it's on OFTC)
<wrst> average_guy: can you boot into either?
<linuxman410> cyberanger you ever deal with broadcom b43 wireless and with what os
<average_guy> only sda but it's winXP.
<average_guy> if it were linux, there wouldn't be a prob
<wrst> with two hard drives my thought is average_guy have your bios to boot the ubuntu hard drive first, and from within ubuntu run sudo update-grub
<cyberanger> hrm, right as I was gonna reply, usual linuxman410
<wrst> average_guy: I think you should be able to set the ubuntu drive first in the boot order and go about business
<cyberanger> he's paitent, his connection not as much
<wrst> cyberanger: i was going to try to help also...
<wrst> i've had a lot of experience with broadcom
<average_guy> nope, bios does not allow for that wrst.  I'm trying to do it from LiveCD right now..
<wrst> really... darn average_guy
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<linuxman410> wrst i went to server oftc and it says i am banned from debian
<cyberanger> linuxman410: not had to use broadcom myself, but I think when I last used it, I used crunchbang
<cyberanger> linuxman410: wonder why, did it give you a reason?
<cyberanger> btw, that was crunchbang 9.10, but no reason the new ones don't have the non-free drivers added
<linuxman410> cyberanger no reason did it give
<wrst> average_guy: have you tried this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling_GRUB2
<cyberanger> linuxman410: (and that could explain the reason, debian doesn't like some questions, one type is anything not from the free main repo is ususally frowned upon)
<wrst> linuxman410: they make doing that stuff unecessarily hard in debian IMO
<linuxman410> cyberanger there must be a bunch of jerks who run that channel
<wrst> they are very ideological
<linuxman410> wrst that is stupid ban someone for asking questions
<cyberanger> linuxman410: well, eh, considering your asking about something they don't support, that feeling could be mutual
<wrst> yeah linuxman410 debian is a whole different bear than ubuntu
<wrst> as far as that type of thing goes
<cyberanger> but I'm a debian fan, not a debian jerk (like those who completely turn a blind eye due to a restriction like that)
<linuxman410> well i will never use debian again they can have it and their own little world they live in
<wrst> yeah cyberanger but my experience with distros like debian, arch to name two is that they are not exactly friendly to people who are perceived to be noobs
 * wrst was afraid to even lurk in the arch channel
<linuxman410> wrst arch is friendlier than debian channel
<wrst> yeah all they do is say read the documentation :)
<wrst> or mayb eput it slightly blunter
<linuxman410> cyberanger that is not the atitude to have if you want to attract users
<wrst> i don't think they are in the attracting users business really?
<cyberanger> linuxman410: hence why I don't have the debian jerk attitude
<cyberanger> wrst: they are, but they know their market I guess
<cyberanger> they are a developers & sysadmin's distro (in the debian jerks eyes, elitism, ugh)
<linuxman410> cyberanger if ubuntu had that atitude they would already be gone
<wrst> different target audience linuxman410
<Unit193> Quite
<wrst> debian is looking to like cyberanger stated sysadmins, devs, server guys etc etc
<cyberanger> yeah, considering they started out focused with users, I think they've missed that mark some lately, but they are better with support (however arch really excells there)
<linuxman410> wrst puppylinux is one of the nicest rooms i ever been in
<cyberanger> wrst: (kinda wrapped servers with sysadmins, in my mind, unless you have the sysadmin's blessing, you stay 20 feet back, not the guy to piss off, and break a server, oh boy it's a long day of insults & such ahead)
<wrst> yeah
<wrst> but ubuntu is really geared towards users
<wrst> and arch is towards , well I don't really know people that do crazy junk
<cyberanger> wrst: really, you don't know anybody who practilly specializes in "crazy junk" computer projects
<wrst> hmm cyberanger, well you :)
<wrst>  and you use debian
<cyberanger> amoungst others
<wrst> well off to bed I go good night all
<cyberanger> arch (barely) ubuntu (build off a cli install to openbox or lxde though) crunchbang, LPS
<cyberanger> night wrst
 * cyberanger has to be up at 6AM for the 3rd day in a row, I really ought to consider it
<Unit193> Hmmm... No fun
<cyberanger> Unit193: worthwhile, but not fun
<crunchbang> wrst u here
<cyberanger> he just left for the night it seems
<cyberanger> how's it going linuxman410 aka crunchbang
<crunchbang> cyberanger it is me linuxman410
<crunchbang> crunchbang supports broadcom
<cyberanger> was pretty sure it did
<cyberanger> it's my main fallback from my day to day setup
<cyberanger> short of a special task
<cyberanger> what's up average_guy
<average_guy> still fighting this computer :(
<average_guy> thought this would be EASY
<average_guy> Boot-Repair didn't work wrst
<average_guy> you should see this ghetto-ass HDD I workin with... the size of a VHS tape and holds 4GB
<cyberanger> lol
<average_guy> I guess I throwing in the towel.. I REALLY wanted the clunky 4 GB Win drv to be first. But I just can't figure out how to make it boot into linux on the other drive..
<average_guy> I will just phisically switch the 2 drives..
<average_guy> I know how to do it if the linux drive is sda
<Unit193> wrst: Your IRC server is going down Weds
<cyberanger> Unit193: as in 5 minutes ago, 4 hours and 5 minutes ago, or anytime in the next 19 hours and 55 minutes
<Unit193> UTC I would assume :P
<cyberanger> or anytime in the next 24 hours, 55 minutes ago
<cyberanger> as would I, but I've noticed they don't post it like it's UTC (or even BST, since it's a british foundation backing them)
<linuxman410_> cyberanger bodhi is awesome
<Unit193> I think I was on the wrong side...
<cyberanger> Unit193: you mean there was a right side?
 * cyberanger wonders if he can get a banana with that split
<Unit193> Not for that one...
<cyberanger> and again
<cyberanger> oh, wait never mind, just two stupid bots
<cyberanger> no affence locobot_4 & MootBot
<Unit193> MootBot is old and replaced by meetingology
 * cyberanger wonders if that's a joke or not
<cyberanger> I mean, ubuntu's be weird to me lately
<Unit193> Why would it be a joke?
<Unit193> @whois
 * Unit193 didn't think so
<cyberanger> hrm
<cyberanger> intresting
<Unit193> meetingology (~supybot@ubuntu/bot/meetingology)
<Unit193> It's the meeting bot in #ubuntu-meeting
<cyberanger> yeah, whois & google'd it
<Unit193> (And a plugin in mine)
<Unit193> Wonder who owns it
<cyberanger> trying to find out
<Unit193> Ah, where do the meeting logs go?
<cyberanger> well, Ubuntu, but looks like alot of info comes from an Alan Bell
<Unit193> Alan Bell owns meetingology
<cyberanger> http://www.novarata.net/mootbot/
<cyberanger> Unit193: yeah, based on what I see, but it's an offical ubuntu bot
<cyberanger> Unit193: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/meetingology
<Unit193> Look at the hostmask, meetingology is
<Unit193> Asked in there, give it a sec
<cyberanger> well, that too
<cyberanger> asked in where?
<Unit193> -irc, but -bots might have it too
<cyberanger> I'm looking for alanbell
<cyberanger> ah, probally #ubuntu-uk
<Unit193> He is
<cyberanger> kinda hoping there was a more approate channel
<Unit193> There is, give me a sec
<cyberanger> 1 missippi
<cyberanger> 2 missippi
<cyberanger> 3 missippi
 * cyberanger quits being a smart allick
<cyberanger> 5 missippi
<cyberanger> :P
<cyberanger> sorry, good mood finally relaxing
<Unit193> #ubuntu-scribes ?
<cyberanger> I recognize some people I know, but nope
<Unit193> That's the registered owner
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScribesTeam/MootBot
<cyberanger> say what?
<cyberanger> oh, yeah, the scribes team, but lacks Alan
<cyberanger> does include akgraner, who I've met, seen seen `seeker around, and of course MootBot
<Unit193> < jussi> seeker is a good contact for mootbot, and alanbell for meetingology
<Unit193> Got what you needed? It's EggDrop
<cyberanger> think so, we'll see
<Unit193> Great, I had just updated the stupid wiki
<Unit193> PM or...?
<cyberanger> yep
<cyberanger> god the job done, we'll try it in october, I think it'll be even better than mootbot
<Unit193> Uhh... You may want to request MootBot removed or clash :P
<cyberanger> request nah, I'll just kick him & invite him back
<Unit193> /remove ;)
<cyberanger> actually, was joking, but uh, after saying that
<cyberanger> hrm
<cyberanger> error, command not found
<Unit193> /quote remove MootBot :meetingology is here
<Unit193> Oh, channel too
 * Unit193 fails and googles
<Unit193> Can't figure it out :P
<cyberanger> figure out what
<Unit193> DCC
<cyberanger> your behind a firewall
<cyberanger> not direct
<cyberanger> based on the one I accepted
<Unit193> dcc_port = 9373 and forwarded
<cyberanger> I mean, that's what it looks like
<cyberanger> but error in sending data, and vice versa I figure
<cyberanger> (so I closed it down)
<Unit193> cyberanger: Oh, did you ever read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology ?
 * Unit193 looks at time and pretends he's already sleeping
<wrst> greetings average_guy
<average_guy> good morning wrst
<average_guy> any big plans today wrst?
<wrst> just work average_guy
<wrst> you?
<average_guy> Nah, not me.  Just the usual- trying to take over the world
<Xpistos> Hey anyone know how to configure a vpn tunnel?
<wrst> Xpistos: sadly I don't
<wrst> but I bet cyberanger does :)
 * wrst notes that is his answer to everything
<Xpistos> lol
<johansmitsNL>  I have a question about X-Forwarded-Proto within the lighttp config, can some one help me out?
<wrst> hi johansmitsNL, I'm afraid if you even know what that is you have way outsmarted me :)
<pace_t_zulu> johansmitsNL: i'm not sure what brings you to our corner of freenode.net
<pace_t_zulu> johansmitsNL: it appears as if you arrived here in error
<pace_t_zulu> johansmitsNL: you are welcome to stay ... Regarding your question about X-Forwarded-Proto - this is not the best place to get that answered
<johansmitsNL> can you tell me where to goto?
<pace_t_zulu> johansmitsNL: #ubuntu is going to be a more appropriate place than #ubuntu-us-tn
<johansmitsNL> ok thnx
<pace_t_zulu> johansmitsNL: i'd recommend you try to find a channel specific to X-Forwarded-Proto or lighttp ...
<johansmitsNL> thnx
<pace_t_zulu> johansmitsNL: if such a channel exists - that's your best bet
<pace_t_zulu> johansmitsNL: good luck
<pace_t_zulu> johansmitsNL: i could tell you're not from here ;)
<pace_t_zulu> you dutch?
<pace_t_zulu> football fan?
<johansmitsNL> yes
<johansmitsNL> yes
<Unit193> #lighttpd with 134 nicks may help
<johansmitsNL> I am on there now
<Unit193> Well, aren't I the slow one
<wrst> yes you are Unit193 :P
<Unit193> wrst: In every way!
<wrst> ho no I am in every way
<johansmitsNL> some one with lighttp knowledge here, I am in the lighttpd room but not that much response that I can use
<Unit193> I've used it for very extreamly basic needs
<Unit193> wrst: Na, people ask you Arch stuff
<wrst> Unit193: I ask you more complicated stuff, vista stuff
<johansmitsNL> is it possible to check in the config on a request header?
<johansmitsNL> I want to do a redirect if the X-Forwarded-Proto is incorrect
<Unit193> Unless anyone else here knows, your best bet is with the LightHTTPD folks :/
<johansmitsNL> ok :)
 * Unit193 will be of no use
<Unit193> Hold on tight! A few more to come
<Unit193> That's the biggest split done, but expect to see most of our EU servers split in the  next 15 mins or so || correction: about 5 EU ervers will split in the next 15 mins or so
<johansmitsNL> got an answer for my problem with lighttp, check http://paste.lighttpd.net/3661 for the solution
<cyberanger> need to thank the weechat developers for a very good filtering system, with good rules by default
<cyberanger> makes it easier to read around all the netsplits
<Unit193> Mine isn't bad though
<cyberanger> Unit193: was asleep for only an hour though, more of a nap
<cyberanger> wrst: intresting answer for everything ;-)
<wrst> ha ha its all cyberanger :)
<wrst> that's my answer
<Unit193> Maybe I should adopt that one...
<wrst> been working for me Unit193 :)
<wrst> but notice i didn't ask him how to fix vista
<cyberanger> notice my expected reply
<wrst> :)
 * cyberanger hands wrst an unoffical vista fix called crunchbang
 * cyberanger hands wrst an unoffical vista fix called ubuntu
 * cyberanger hands wrst an unoffical vista fix called backtrack
<wrst> cyberanger: i got it going good enough with Unit193's help
 * cyberanger hands wrst an unoffical vista fix called knoppix
 * cyberanger thinks the point has been made
 * wrst agrees
<wrst> on all the above :P
<cyberanger> but just to be sure....kidding
<wrst> well time for me to escape work catch everyone later!
<Unit193> Adios
 * cyberanger hands wrst a hacksaw hidden in a cake, hope it helps with the shackles
<Unit193> Thermite, plastic explosives, torch. hmmm... I'm missing something
<cyberanger> Unit193: yes, you are, the hacksaw came from your toolshed
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<cyberanger> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> cyberanger i am here now
<linuxman410> cyberanger have u ever tried bodhi linux
<cyberanger> yeah
<linuxman410> cyberanger new version has kernel 3.0 nice
<Unit193> cyberanger: What did you think of it?
<linuxman410> cyberanger this is what i have been looking for add what u need i love it
<linuxman410> Unit193 i like it better than lubuntu
<Unit193> Well, I was asking cyber, but good for you?
<linuxman410> Unit193 lubuntu let me down i recommended it to a hotel and it crash their computer
<cyberanger> linuxman410: haven't used it with 3.0 yet
<cyberanger> for me I just wound up building from ground up
<cyberanger> not compiling, but a very frugal package selection
<linuxman410> cyberanger this os is awesome i have on laptop and desktop it takes up one gig space
<Unit193> That wouldn't have to be an Lubuntu problem, but that's also not the point
<cyberanger> linuxman410: I've got mine lower than that, not by too much (and toss in some music it shoots up
<cyberanger> Unit193: idk, I think I've hit that point where customization outweighs any boxed distro
<linuxman410> Unit193 lubuntu started crashing on my computer when i started updating when updates came out so i do not know what the problem is
<cyberanger> boxed, prepackaged
<linuxman410> cyberanger that is why i like bodhi customize it with as much or little as you like
<cyberanger> linuxman410: my level of customization is low(er) level though
<linuxman410> cyberanger i install and update bodhi through commandline
<cyberanger> like tweaking plymouth & grub even
<cyberanger> modifing startup services
<linuxman410> cyberanger i was using puppy but no login i like it when u have to login
<cyberanger> I like it when you have to not just login, but decrypt the drive
<cyberanger> (I can get around logins, but not encryption
<cyberanger> I may be able to deal with encryption, but can't bypass it)
<linuxman410> cyberanger is your os a little ubuntu and a little something else
<cyberanger> well, depend on the computer now, inspired by pfsense & crunchbang, built off of debian base install on some
<linuxman410> cyberanger how do you encrypted it when u start with a commandline system
<cyberanger> others are ubuntu based
<cyberanger> alternate installer for ubuntu (which is debian's normal installer) has the preresquites for it
<cyberanger> I set the whole hard disk as a physical partition for encryption
<cyberanger> setup a partition on a (different) usb drive for /boot
<cyberanger> then setup lvm2 under that encrypted partition and all my partitions (aside from /boot) under lvm2
<cyberanger> bootloader can't be encrypted, so it's guarded a bit stricter
<cyberanger> linuxman410: I've gotta head to the bank real quick, I'll be back in 30 min to an hour
<linuxman410> cyberanger ok
<cyberanger> I'll fill you in further, answer questions (if you have any) when I get back
<wrst> linuxman410: i'm sorta here
<linuxman410> wrst how r u
<wrst> good linuxman410 just popped in the win 8 pre-release
<wrst> or prebeta bot post alpha thingy they have out
<wrst> how are you?
<linuxman410> wrst how is it
<wrst> developer preview yeah that's it
<wrst> have no clue linuxman410 just starting and gotta head out for most of the night so hope to get it installed tonight
<linuxman410> wrst let me know
<wrst> will do linuxman410
<wrst> looks to me from what little I have seen that win 8 is going to look like kde and gnome shell had some sort of sick twisted love child
<Unit193> Ahahaha
<wrst> well that iso was corrupted to try another day
<wrst> maybe windows doesn't like virtualbox?
<Unit193> Someone tried it in VBox working
<wrst> well off I go I will give it one more chance
<Unit193> vmware didn't though
<wrst> yeah i'm not overly worried about it :)
<wrst> but do like to see what satan has going for him these days and what stupid questions I can look forward to in the future
<Unit193> "It was good. Much better than I expected from M$. (as for scared, the UX is pretty bad right now, but as soon as they convert more programs to Metro, they've got a very, _very_ solid product)"
<Unit193> No internets with VBox on Win V
<cyberanger> back
<cyberanger> wrst: calling microsoft satan is giving satan too much credit
<cyberanger> after all, never attribute to malice what can easily be explained by stupidity
<cyberanger> linuxman410: how much of that made sense
<linuxman410> cyberanger all of it
<cyberanger> oh well um
<cyberanger> I guess I'll have to screenshot it all
<cyberanger> (your not the only person I've failed to easily explain this to)
<linuxman410> cyberanger i am using crunchbang with encrypted lvm
<linuxman410> cyberanger just installed it
<cyberanger> so the only difference then is your unencrypted /boot partition is on the same disc
<linuxman410> cyberanger it ask for a password before it will boot
<cyberanger> linuxman410: yes, but where is the code for it to boot that far (it's in your uncrpyted /boot partition, so the disc isn't truely fully encrypted)
<linuxman410> cyberanger i am using seperate folders for everything
<linuxman410> cyberanger u still here
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-15
<linuxman410_> cyberanger bodhilinux is the only one that sees broadcom 43 chipset
<linuxman410_> cyberanger you here
<linuxman410_> orangeninja have you tried bodhilinux
<orangeninja> sorry I missed it Linuxman410,  but no I have not.
<Unit193> He's still online
<orangeninja> where?
<Unit193> #lubuntu :P
<Unit193> orangeninja: Not exactly the right place
<orangeninja> shiii I didnt know
<Unit193> Xubuntu now too?
<orangeninja> I figured I see if it was a channel....
<orangeninja> I am running that on a destop right now
<Unit193> Support channel
<orangeninja> sorry I am not IRC stalking you... I promise
<linuxman410> cyberanger when you get this message i want to resign from ubuntu team
<wrst> hey linuxman410
<wrst> linuxman410: why??
<linuxman410> wrst just do not believe in ubuntu no more no branch of it
<wrst> linuxman410: hang around you don't have to
<wrst> many guys in here use something else
<wrst> great thing about linux many options!
<linuxman410> wrst i do use other linux i am not going to quit linux
<wrst> no need to quit here then
<Unit193> Exactly, Bodhi is even based on Ubuntu so it's close enough ;)
<linuxman410> Unit193 did not know i was breaking guidlines in lubuntu sorry
<orangeninja> thi is more like a TLUG channel anyway.
<orangeninja> yeah me too
<wrst> yep and as far as broadcom support actually I've found ubuntu to be one of the best out there
<Juzzy> t = TN?
<orangeninja> yeah
<orangeninja> lol
<Juzzy> thought 90% were in knoxville
<Unit193> linuxman410: No problem! I was just informing you before someone else did
<orangeninja> ok KLUG
<linuxman410> wrst i only have 512 ram that is my other problem even xubuntu needs more than that
<Juzzy> heh
<Juzzy> no excuse having < 2 gb of ram these days, seriously
<orangeninja> I am Nashville
<orangeninja> linuxman410: you on an old lappy?
<orangeninja> if I am ever off on an NLUG night I am going
<Juzzy> 8GB (2x4GB) G.Skill Ripjaws Series DDR3 1600 Desktop Memory $40 + Free Shipping
<Juzzy> Buy Now ►
<Juzzy> Newegg has 8GB (2x4GB) G.Skill Ripjaws Series DDR3 1600 Desktop Memory (F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL) for $39.99 with free shipping.
<linuxman410> orangeninja yeah a old dell inspiron 8200
<Unit193> CPU~Single core Celeron (Mendocino) (-UP-) clocked at 498.429 Mhz Kernel~2.6.38-11-generic i686 Up~10 days Mem~152.6/495.1MB HDD~20.2GB(59.3% used) Procs~135 Client~Irssi 0.8.15 inxi~1.7.7
<wrst> whoa Juzzy
<Unit193> 2HDDS
<Juzzy> ah orangeninja: ya I'm 1 hr S of nashville
 * wrst needs 8GB of ram in his laptop!
<Juzzy> ya heh this is desktop ram
<Juzzy> my laptop has 8gb tho ;/
<wrst> oh Juzzy i thought that was mighty cheap for laptop memory :)
<orangeninja> yeah I fugured, I got an old IBM T42 with 512 works perfect but needs batt and linux
<wrst> and Juzzy that DESKTOP word should have been a giveaway for me!
<orangeninja> Juzzy: what kind I want one
<Juzzy> lol
<Juzzy> I have a Dell E6510, pimped out
<Juzzy> it's rockin
<Juzzy> company dropped $2500 on it, heh
<wrst> linuxman410: i do think that you can't expect a distro that is aiming for widespread adoption to work well on older/lower spec'd machines
<linuxman410> orangeninja i buy old hardware cause batteries are cheaper
<Juzzy> orangeninja: going to infosec tomorrow?
<orangeninja> freakin laptop supercomputer
<Juzzy> yea, its got an i7
<orangeninja> nope, I am working
<Juzzy> ah
<linuxman410> se my laptop only cost 60 bucks
<orangeninja> linuxman410: when I get time I will set up some linux on that t42 might upgrade to a gig though if it'll let me
<linuxman410> has anyone heard anything from exodus_ms it has been years since i seen him in here
<orangeninja> Juzzy: you in Columbia or around there?
<wrst> linuxman410: saw him pop in a few weeks ago just for a moment
<Unit193> 8-30-11
<Unit193> Seems to have only been there ~3 minutes
<linuxman410> wrst i did just leave the lubuntu team
<cyberanger> linuxman410: sorry, prioritizing my link a good bit, moving alot of data this week (building a mirror)
<linuxman410> cyberanger what for
<cyberanger> well, my own projects atm, but long term I'm hoping to setup a public mirror
<linuxman410> cyberanger what kind of projects
<cyberanger> main one is a router project, very early stages
<Unit193> cyberanger: :D
<cyberanger> aimed more at moderate users, emergency situations
<linuxman410> cyberanger i need a custom os that will un on the broadcom 43 wireless
<Juzzy> orangeninja: sorta, Lewisburg
<Juzzy> E of columbia
<Juzzy> SE-E
<cyberanger> compared to others that are easy, but limited, or advanced use but a pain for an emergency situations, when you need to setup and move on
<linuxman410> cyberanger do you know how i can do that
<cyberanger> linuxman410: what are the other requirements
<linuxman410> pentium 4 1.6 512 ram
<cyberanger> Juzzy: we had alot in the east, then west had the majority, now it's middle again it seems
<cyberanger> linuxman410: lxde, openbox, gnome, xfce, wicd or network-manager?
<Juzzy> nah, I'm middle TN
<Juzzy> I'm like EXACTLY between nashville and huntsville
<linuxman410> cyberanger that will work with broadcom 43
<cyberanger> Juzzy: I was referring to your earlier 90% knoxville comment
<Juzzy> oh sry
<Juzzy> gotcha now
<Juzzy> noone going to infosec tomorrow? :(
<cyberanger> linuxman410: I follow that, you need a linux kernel with broadcom b43
<cyberanger> but what else, what UI
<linuxman410> cyberanger openbox
<cyberanger> Juzzy: infosec? (only heard of two confrences coming up, phreaknic & skydogcon)
<linuxman410> cyberanger would the ubuntu alternative install have broadcom
<cyberanger> linuxman410: what network manager, to go with your card (config files, wpasupplacant, or something a little more powerful, like wicd or network-manager)
<Juzzy> infosec is tomorrow
<linuxman410> cyberanger wicd
<cyberanger> Juzzy: where? I hadn't heard at all
<Juzzy> cyberanger: unfortunatly skydogcon and phreaknic are on the same days
<Juzzy> nashville conv center
<cyberanger> Juzzy: intenionally (but not the same hotels)
<Juzzy> well, semi
<Juzzy> skydog tried to move his
<Juzzy> but got flack for it
<cyberanger> I've heard a little about it, and I'm sure there is pieces of the story that are lacking
<Juzzy> he also tried to get passes that'd work for both events but phreaknic didnt want to
<linuxman410> cyberanger can i do it with ubuntu alternative
<cyberanger> skydog used to run phreaknic two years, apperently nashville2600 didn't like the way he ran things, he said he would create a con for two years, was gonna be over the summer to not conflict
<cyberanger> had to do this to save face, then both cons on the same weekend, and on an NFL night (very odd, seems delibrate)
<cyberanger> linuxman410: hang on, looking into it
<linuxman410> cyberanger ok thanks
<Juzzy> ya I don't care for grownup drama
<Juzzy> all I know is skydog and mudflap both run the local hackerspace
<Juzzy> which is pretty damn cool
<cyberanger> Juzzy: yeah, which explains the hackerspaces seeming to favor skydogcon
<Juzzy> I'm starting something similiar in lewisburg as an arm of my school
<cyberanger> didn't know about infosec tommorow, no choice but miss it I'm afraid
<Juzzy> well like, he's having a lock picking event
<Juzzy> which is more down my alley
<linuxman410> cyberanger sorry it is ip2200
<Juzzy> i love lockpicking
<Juzzy> peep this
<cyberanger> linuxman410: driver is ip2200
<cyberanger> Juzzy: I'm not sure what I'm gonna do, I think phreaknic has proven itself (even though I gott keep in mind, skydog is the reason for two years of that)
<linuxman410> cyberanger sorry that is my wireless on one ui have broadcom on the other one ineed to know how to customize it
<Juzzy> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/182809_1274488199173_1739005916_479264_6102052_n.jpg
<cyberanger> and my thing was the wifi foxhunt, which neither are doing)
<Juzzy> single pin picked - 7-pin security bank bag, < 1 minute
<linuxman410> cyberanger holler when u find something
<cyberanger> linuxman410: I'm confused, I'm checking the alternate installer for what wifi driver
<linuxman410> ip2200
<Unit193> 3oz cookie
<cyberanger> linuxman410: the ip2200, not the b43
<linuxman410> cyberanger both
<cyberanger> well, ip2200 is intel, so that has high odds of inclusion
<cyberanger> linuxman410: after running a cli install with alternate disk, it'll finish & have you reboot
<linuxman410> cyberanger then what
<cyberanger> then you'll need internet connection (not with the wifi card, but a wire that's supported) then run
<cyberanger> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wicd-curses b43-fwcutter
<cyberanger> and that'll install what's needed for both wifi cards (note, you'll have what's needed for wifi, but extremely little on the system, it's purely a cli system, no gui installed yet)
<cyberanger> for the ip2200 machine, you can leave out b43-fwcutter if you'd like
<linuxman410> cyberanger what about gui
<cyberanger> well, you said custom, your choice, I've shown you a screenshot or 5 of my setup
<cyberanger> but be warned, it's involved (I can do it in less than 5 minutes now, for a reinstall, but first time, truely customizing it all, an hour or more)
<linuxman410> cyberanger but what do itype to install gui
<cyberanger> well, which gui, gnome, kde, lxde, openbox
<cyberanger> how much outside the UI do you want
<linuxman410> cyberanger openbox
<cyberanger> wallpaper switcher, taskbar?
<cyberanger> login manager?
<linuxman410> cyberanger yes
<linuxman410> cyberanger yes to all you ask
<cyberanger> openbox obconf obmenu nitrogen tint2 slim xcompmgr xinit
<linuxman410> cyberanger is that what i type
<cyberanger> sudo apt-get install wicd-curses b43-fwcutter openbox obmenu obconf nitrogen tint2 slim xcompmgr xinit
<linuxman410> cyberanger is that what i type
<cyberanger> merely to install the packages yes
<wrst> good morning everyone
<Xpistos> cyberanger: hey. do you have a little time to maybe ts a Openswan issue?
<Xpistos> wrst:
<wrst> howdy Xpistos
<Unit193> wrst: Good afternoon
<wrst> afternoon Unit193 how goeth things?
<Unit193> wrst: Had to readup a stupid IRC war, but going for a visit to friends house in a few (with pop, cookies, and food)
<wrst> Unit193: there you go
<wrst> much better than an irc war :)
<Unit193> Heck yeah, be back ~12, party without me ;)
<wrst> enjoy!
<Unit193> Thanks, adios
<cyberanger> Xpistos: you know me, I'll try to squeeze it in
<Xpistos> nah
<cyberanger> nah, no need it's solved? or..?
<cyberanger> Xpistos: ^
<Xpistos> sort a
<cyberanger> Xpistos: well I don't mind, know it's been a week long ordeal for you
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys
<wrst> hey pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> thinking bout moving my cell number to google voice
<pace_t_zulu> any thoughts?
 * pace_t_zulu looks in cyberanger's direction
<Xpistos> I am thinking the same
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: go for it
<cyberanger> just be aware that might complicate the cell phone while the number is ported & a new cell number is assigned, it's rare, easy to migiate, with a prepaid for a backup
<cyberanger> and there maybe no hiccups anyway, just advising you in case there are
<cyberanger> I've started to move off google voice to asterisk myself, not quite all the way yet though
<cyberanger> just something fells so right about asterisk, pleases the inner phreaker/hacker in me ;-)
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: ^^
<cyberanger> Xpistos: ^^
<cyberanger> been using it since it was called grandcentral, it's nice
<cyberanger> http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20110912
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: thanks
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: you prefer asterisk to google voice?
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: if you got the time means & budget, like to tinker with literally every setting, yes
<cyberanger> but atm I'm using them in tandem
<cyberanger> (cause I don't have the budget I'd like for it full time)
<Xpistos> So when I win the lottery. Who do I hire to right me a comic book management system?
<Xpistos> pace_t_zulu: did you make it to the festival this weekend?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i do not have time
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: would you recommend google voice
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: no ... i've been slammed lately
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: started a new job recently
<Xpistos> ouch. Festival site got over 30k hits in a month
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: yep, I would
<Xpistos> pace_t_zulu: still in vandy?
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: no
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: i'll pm you a link
<Xpistos> cool
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: however I do have to add, that asterisk is worth fiddling with, if only due to the fact it's a common office PBX
<Xpistos> NICE!
<cyberanger> but that's nothing wrong with google voice (asterisk I have mutiple line in's compared to google's one, and international too, since google voice is only available in the us, us number, kinda like a UK & Sweedish number I've had for years)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: the main reason is that i'm too busy to answer my cell
<pace_t_zulu> and too many people have my cell number and think they can get text message tech support
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: so i am going to move that number to google voice and get a new number and keep it private
<cyberanger> that case I can see, for both systems then
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: but google voice is likely to be less hassel to set up for basic nieed
<cyberanger> google voice tell your cell not to send text messages, or use calling groups to limit when work calls & texts, and everyone else
<cyberanger> (might want to make two work groups if your on call ever, have that second one be those who should contact you when on call)
<cyberanger> there's definately tricks to deal with that
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i didn't understand that first one
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: in google voice you have settings for each phone, only mobile phones have a setting for text messaging, you can set that off if you never use text messaging, just check in google voice or in your email for them instead (I've done this for cost savings)
<cyberanger> also, you can tie contacts into groups, have the default policy be call nobody, your cell, your home phone, or a mixture, then calling groups for everything else
<cyberanger> and you can set times when groups can call, or when a number is forwarded to (if you work a 9-5, no point calling home, so tell it not to forward at that time)
<pace_t_zulu> so i can still text through google voice?
<cyberanger> yep, both ways
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: do you have an android phone
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: iPhone
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: that perhaps doesn't come as much of a surprise though ;)
<cyberanger> yeah, wasn't thinking
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: make sure you keep to the app, or you risk leaking your number
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/google-voice/id318698524?mt=8
<pace_t_zulu> leaking my google voice number?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: or my new private number?
<cyberanger> no, your non-voice number
<cyberanger> if you text directly from the iphone
<cyberanger> there's different things with different phones, android (and looking at this, presume same designs apply iphone) is highly intregrated
<cyberanger> but there are ways to gof
<cyberanger> but there are ways to goof, have it leak
<cyberanger> it's easy, hands on, describing it all though, could be easier
<cyberanger> be back on tonight, meeting I gotta get to though
<cyberanger> bbl
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-16
<cyberanger> back
<cyberanger> and it's quiet
<cyberanger> so quiet I could hear a ping drop
<Juzzy> :p
<orangeninja> 22:08 [freenode] [ctcp(cyberanger)] PING 1316142523 974768
<orangeninja> 22:08 [freenode] CTCP PING reply from cyberanger: 0.657 seconds
<orangeninja> 22:08 [freenode] [ctcp(cyberanger)] PING 1316142523 974768
<orangeninja> 22:08 [freenode] CTCP PING reply from cyberanger: 0.657 seconds
<Unit193> Hmmm.... 55F in here
<Chat8336> Hello
<Unit193> Howdy and welcome... Err.
<Xpistos> Morning all
<wrst> morning Xpistos
<Xpistos> Capo!
<wrst> how's it going Xpistos?
<Xpistos> good
<Xpistos> Hopefully I will have an update on that on Monday afternoon
<wrst> update?
<Xpistos> wrst: Sorry. Yeah and update. Like status.
<wrst> Xpistos: I'm about to go and get an update on lunch :)
<Xpistos> lol
 * cyberanger forgot to update you all, lunch was tastey
 * cyberanger licks fingers
<netritious> Howdy loco tn
<Juzzy> anyone know a good web dev looking for ft job in/near nashville?
<Juzzy> web designer - js/css/html
<Unit193> netritious: Howdy howdy!
<netritious> hi Unit193, Juzzy
<Juzzy> sup
<netritious> checking out winders 8
<Unit193> wrst was/is doing that also, what you think?
<wrst> hey netritious!
<Unit193> Any Unity comments? :P'
<wrst> Unit193: I never got that far in
<Unit193> wrst: You killed him again!
<wrst> wouldn't install
<wrst> I know Unit193 netritious always leaves when I say hi!
<Unit193> I don't think it would install on any of ours because of resource usage
<netritious> I think it needs some work, but it *is* a developer preview
<netritious> boot time is much shorter than win7
<netritious> if consumers go for tablets with win8 i think it will be the death of the windows desktop pc, and in the next couple of windows  releases afterwards desktop hardware won't be supported or so crippled it's not worth using
<Unit193> My Mom may want to go full linux at that time
<wrst> netritious: I don't see desktop computing dying though do you?
<wrst> but I think you are right on that interface
<netritious> I have been switching ppl to ubuntu like crazy this year...more and mroe people I know have heard of Linux and of those most know it only as Ubuntu
<wrst> netritious: that bodes well for ubuntu and I think unity in 11.10 is atleast not going to suck so thats an improvement
<wrst> note i didn't say it was good just not suck :)
 * wrst heads home
<netritious> wrst: not the death of desktop computing, but according to Moore's Law all computers will eventually be small, cheap commodities and it's a one-size-fits-all peice of hardware. So I'm thinking the desktop will stay just not in the way we think about it now
<Unit193> wrst: I'll convert to L/X/K :D
<netritious> hehe
<Unit193> Ahahah http://www.geeksaresexy.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/windows.jpg
<Xpistos1> Unit193: That's funny
<Unit193> W8: https://thedeathly.com/u/BVMh77qyTu7319Al.Jpeg
<cyberanger> Unit193: geeksaresexy left out microsoft bob
<Unit193> MS Sam?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-17
<Unit193> ^^ Died
<wrst> what???
<Unit193> Er... Not actually, just timeout and that's IRC death
<Unit193> wrst: Woops, not the best wording it seems
<wrst> OK whew I was worried
<wrst> :)
<Unit193> Talk to her much?
<Unit193> Oh, and she doesn't hate me :D  Searched for me before I searched for her :P
<wrst> she helps us out with LoCo issues very helpful
<Unit193> I know her from something else, but she's your LoCo contact person :D
<wrst> yep
<cyberanger> Unit193: Microsoft bob, hang on
<cyberanger> Unit193: http://toastytech.com/guis/bob.html
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<wrst_> hmm linuxman410 just gave that a look, looks pretty normal as far as hardware
<wrst> linuxman410: grub issues?
<linuxman410> wrst it just goes to blank screen
<wrst> after grub?
<linuxman410> wrst it does not even show grub
<wrst> hmm weird
<wrst> what distro?
<linuxman410> ubuntu 11.04 alternate install
<wrst> hmm weird looks like it should work really well with that unless something weird with the video
<Unit193> You have to hit shift to see grub
<Unit193> Left Shift
<linuxman410> wrst i put bodhi on it based on 10.04 and it runs good
<Unit193> Peer isn't very nice...
<linuxman410> wrst i hit left shift no grub
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-18
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<wrst> linuxman410: what's up?
<linuxman410> notmuch
<wrst> get your laptop going linuxman410?
<linuxman410> not with a commandline system
<wrst> you wanting cli only linuxman410?
<linuxman410> yes but everytime i install it does not boot
<wrst> using ubuntu ?
<linuxman410> 11.04
<wrst> linuxman410: considered using the server disk?
<linuxman410> tried that
<wrst> no boot?
<linuxman410> no boot
<wrst> hmm that's odd tried any other distro?
<linuxman410> yeah debian
<wrst> tried anything out of the debian tree of things?
<wrst> fedora maybe?
<linuxman410> wrst i do not know how to install a fedora command line system
<wrst> i'm sure there has to be some way, depending on what you are wanting I would probably go with arch for cli only if ubuntu server didn't work
<linuxman410> wrst i can not figure out arch
<wrst> a base system is pretty simple as long as you follow the wiki
<wrst> and a base system is just cli
<linuxman410> wrst i tried it and could not figure out
<wrst> hmm don't know linuxman410
<linuxman410> wrst this laptop has broadcom and i am trying archbang and it will not see wireless
<wrst> linuxman410: you will have to install the broadcom drivers in arch
<wrst> its a pain in the rear
<linuxman410> wrst what is encrypted lvm
<wrst> LVM usually for when you have more than one disk from my understanding (Logical Volume Management) I never use it
<linuxman410> ok
<wrst> cyberanger: can tell you much more
<linuxman410> wrst i am installing crungbang but i can install wmaker gui too right
<wrst> far as I know I know nothing about it, but can't imagine you cant
<chris4585> wrst, so I had to ditch arch at least for a while...
<chris4585> I was doing a lot of prolonged video chatting which raises my cpu up, and somehow this effected my psu, my computer would shut down during boot up
<chris4585> happened to livecds too
<chris4585> so replaced the psu with the original that came with the computer, and installed ubuntu
<chris4585> I installed beta ubuntu but couldn't recognize my mic, and said screw it and installed 10.10 beside that.. problem fixed
<chris4585> </rant>
<wrst> chris4585: but you are running now?
<wrst> I don't like computer problems!
<chris4585> yeah I'm running fine now with ubuntu 10.10
<chris4585> I'm not sure what happened the psu though.. after I swapped it, the problem went away
<chris4585> I kind of missed old school gnome (compiz scrolling)...
<chris4585> I'm tired of having problems, most of the time due to nvidia
<wrst> i'm still really liking gnome-shell
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-10
<binarymutant> stoopid japanese fonts :/
<wrst> binarymutant: you speak japanese?
<binarymutant> I'm learning. But I can't find a font that is legible in a small size
<wrst> wow you got me there binarymutant, and good luck
<wrst> how are you learning?
<binarymutant> I got my dictionary and alphabet charts. And lots of comics and books written in japanese
<wrst> sounds interesting i can barely handle english
<binarymutant> jpn is... different
<binarymutant> microsoft's meiryo font is decent but looks jumbled under 18pt
<binarymutant> they all look jumbled under 18pts >:(
<chris4585> good luck on that hunt binarymutant
<chris4585> I would like to learn japanese but I'm just not patient
<chris4585> I just know enough to not sound like an idiot when it comes to basics
<binarymutant> just turning the subs off helps a lot :D
<chris4585> well thankfully I have anime with both english and japanese audio
<binarymutant> yeah
<binarymutant> I can't stand most dub
<chris4585> lol I prefer english unless its horribly done...
<chris4585> then subtitles are great
<chris4585> anyway I have to sleep, g'night binarymutant and wrst
<binarymutant> fyi your credit card pin was leaked
<binarymutant> looks more like every 4 digit number though
<cyberanger> binarymutant: say what?
<binarymutant> anon released the worlds credit card pins, but it's not really a leak. It's just every 4 digit number
<cyberanger> heh
<binarymutant> I got excited for about 2 seconds over it
<cyberanger> that despreate for attention, or.... idk
<cyberanger> anon is weird sometimes
<binarymutant> yeah
<xTEMPLARx> KATAKANA
<xTEMPLARx> vs. hiragana
<wrst> hello xTEMPLARx
<wrst> and binarymutant
<xTEMPLARx> greets senor Wrst
<xTEMPLARx> or, in keeping with this morning's convo, Wrst-san
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: having a good monday?
<xTEMPLARx> slow, thus far, but that's due to change at any given moment :D
<xTEMPLARx> good coffee in me, though!
<wrst> ha ha nice
 * wrst has abandoned ubuntu on his laptop again
<xTEMPLARx> THEY WHO WHAT WHAT
<xTEMPLARx> HANG THE INFIDEL!
<xTEMPLARx> crap there I go again... sorry
<xTEMPLARx> Hey, did you see they let Yousef go?
<wrst> no i didn't
<xTEMPLARx> you know who i'm talkin' about, right?
<wrst> WTC bombing in '93 correct?
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: new gibson contest coming on facebook soon
<wrst> nice looking blue es335? or something like that in the pic
<wrst> oh cs-336 if i had read the caption
<xTEMPLARx> cs, eh?
<xTEMPLARx> what are they up to THIS time
<xTEMPLARx> is it a signature edition or something?
<xTEMPLARx> I love the pelham blue
<xTEMPLARx> they've been pushing it hard here lately
<wrst> well hopefully its not endorsing nickelback!!!
<vychune> o/
<xTEMPLARx> howdy vych
<wrst> hello vychune
<wrst> beat me to it xTEMPLARx
<vychune> hows everyone?
<wrst> good vychune, how are you?
<xTEMPLARx> so far so good
<xTEMPLARx> been abandoned here at work... i'll be the only one manning the shop for 3 or 4 days...
<vychune> damn
<xTEMPLARx> thankfully its been quiet today
 * xTEMPLARx knocks on wood
 * wrst wishes xTEMPLARx would quit knocking on his head
<vychune> LOL!
 * xTEMPLARx ponders wrst's words...
<wrst> ha ha
<vychune> ive been trying to balence Fedex and Soutwest
<wrst> fedex... not my fav really
<vychune> why not?
<wrst> just don't like their local delivery here
<wrst> they are a pain in the rear
<xTEMPLARx> hey wrst
<xTEMPLARx> whaddya think of my quicky mockup?  http://i.imgur.com/rOfUO.jpg
<wrst> nice
<wrst> when am i getting one of those? :)
<xTEMPLARx> dunno!
<xTEMPLARx> I have an old p-bass I'm stripping the finish off of so I can attempt to paint that on
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<wrst> you need to blog about that
<xTEMPLARx> blogs are fo' SUCKAZ
<xTEMPLARx> and for people with more time than I have :(
<xTEMPLARx> whee
<vychune> Southwest purged the classes again
<vychune> i got knocked out
<xTEMPLARx> Southwest airlines?
<vychune> Comm. College
<xTEMPLARx> roger that
<xTEMPLARx> you doing work for them, or attempting to take classes?
<vychune> classes
<vychune> in class now
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<vychune> and i got put out X(
<vychune> brb
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-11
<wrst> good morning everyone
<Unit193> Howdy.
<wrst> how goes it Unit193?
<Unit193> Dunno.
<wrst> well thats better than knowing and it being bad?
<Unit193> Still could be, you?
<alyawn> morning
<wrst> doing, well, good mornig alyawn
<wrst> *morning
<alyawn> I'm hanging in there...
<alyawn> one of these days I have to clean off my desk
<wrst> hmm he must have cleaned his computer right off the desk
<wrst> wb alyawn did you clean your computer off your desk? :)
<alyawn> heh... no, but that's a thought :)
<wrst> ha ha alyawn
<wrst> wb chris4585
<chris4585> thanks wrst
<Unit193> Hey, didn't say ChanServ!
<wrst> how are you doing?
<chris4585> alright, waking up, you?
<wrst> ha ha finishing the day up chris4585, and doing well, btw my ubuntu mini install was pretty nice but just not as good as arch using gnome
<wrst> Unit193: i just about did!
<chris4585> wrst, lol that was short
<chris4585> bbiab
<wrst> well chris4585 ubuntu's straight up gnome just doesn't work well or nearly as well as arch
<chris4585> it was alright on linuxmint when I used it, but most things on arch just feels better
<wrst> chris4585: just so much snappier wouldn't you say?
<chris4585> yeah :)
<chris4585> woot, got my $1.59 HDMI cable in the mail and it works
<wrst> nice!
<chris4585> I was a little surprised
<wrst> yeah chris4585 that's a cheap hdmi cable!
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-12
<chris4585> it was on newegg's daily deal I believe
<wrst> sweet deal
<wrst> wb xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> IT WASN'T ME I WAS FRAMED
<xTEMPLARx> er
<xTEMPLARx> I mean hey.. how you doin?
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> good how are you?
<xTEMPLARx> so far so good
<xTEMPLARx> busy busy
<xTEMPLARx> I believe there's a bug in X.org with the current NVidia drivers that was causing my sporadic and random X.org crashes
<xTEMPLARx> so I'm on the nouveau driver atm
<xTEMPLARx> let's see if that "fixes" it
<xTEMPLARx> i say "fixes" because this driver is nowhere near as good as the NVidia drivers... I see a lot of artifacting on transparencies (for example, the mouseover popups from AWN) and its much slower to draw
<wrst> or if it causes you a whole new set of issues?
<xTEMPLARx> thus far it's not causing any major issues, just piddly things not working that shouldn't be having problems
<xTEMPLARx> even in nautilus, mousing over a filename can sometimes turn it into artifacty garbledness
<xTEMPLARx> and its inconsistent
<xTEMPLARx> in that the artifacting isn't always the same, and SOMETIMES it doesn't artifact... rather it works
<xTEMPLARx> so its more annoying than a problem
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<wrst> i like my intel card
<xTEMPLARx> i gots no problem with my nvidia card.  things were rock solid until I upgraded to 12.04, and performed splendidly
<xTEMPLARx> i found the bug report on ubuntu's site about this too
<xTEMPLARx> and the only response currently is "use nouveau till we fix it"
<wrst> oh thats nice
<wrst> xTEMPLARx:  use arch
<xTEMPLARx> no time to do that
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<wrst> took me about an hour to get it backt o going on my laptop
<wrst> i wanted ubuntu to be the answer, but it wasn't
<xTEMPLARx> the answer for what?
<wrst> the answer for me to use every day on my laptop
<wrst> but compared to arch its really full of fail
<wrst> in order to use gnome
<xTEMPLARx> even using the minimal install to skip installation of unity?
<wrst> yep its still not good :)
<wrst> gnome feels like a bloated beast in ubuntu and i'm not saying its not but in arch its very snappy on my hardware
<xTEMPLARx> a small price to pay, imo, for first-round access to most new software installations
<xTEMPLARx> almost everything comes in a .deb form, de facto
<xTEMPLARx> and for a system that I use as my primary work machine that just needs to WORK when I need it to without requiring a bunch of shoe-horning
<xTEMPLARx> reckon I'll deal with some bloat
<xTEMPLARx> its still 1000x better than windows
<xTEMPLARx> and that's a lot of times
<wrst> you know i have found arch to have everything that ubuntu has and some things it doesn't and for it to be rolling release to be as reliable, as long as you read the website before you run updates
<xTEMPLARx> who does that?
<xTEMPLARx> ain't nobody got time fo dat!
<wrst> ha ha well before big ones it keeps you from busting your system up :)
<xTEMPLARx> brb... gonna hafta restart at some point, as this nouveau is drivin' me batty.  going back to nvidia, crashes and all
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: good luck :)
<xTEMPLARx> thank you sir
 * xTEMPLARx dives in head-first.
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: ??? you still living?
<xTEMPLARx> yup
<wrst> cool
<xTEMPLARx> installed latest nvidia driver from the x-update ppa
<xTEMPLARx> man... talk about vivid
<xTEMPLARx> nouveau can suck it
 * xTEMPLARx waits for the crash
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<wrst> ha ha ha
<xTEMPLARx> so far so good
 * xTEMPLARx knocks on particle board.
<wrst> hopefully not with your noggin'
 * wrst is amazed at netritious new hard drive he has pictures up of
<xTEMPLARx> i know, that thing is HAWT
<xTEMPLARx> a whole drive that's not even big enough for my swap partition
<wrst> ha ha i know xTEMPLARx
<wrst> i have a 4GB swap and well with 8GB of RAM guess it should be 16?
<xTEMPLARx> probably not
<xTEMPLARx> it depends on your system, but you may not even NEED 4GB swap
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i never use any swap
<xTEMPLARx> at those sorts of levels, it'd hinge more upon how often you actually go to swap
<xTEMPLARx> yeah
<wrst> actually when i reinstalled arch i forgot to put swap in fstab
<xTEMPLARx> I've seen some recommendations that if you have more than 4GB of ram not to even use a swap partition
<xTEMPLARx> i don't know that I subscribe to that, per se, but minimizing its size doesn't seem like such a bad idea
<wrst> yeah 4GB seems to work well for me probably 1GB would really
<wrst> but its for more than just extra memory boost
<netritious> lol wrst,xTEMPLARx...I was commenting on someone's FB wall and thought I would add the pic as proof :D
<netritious> that drive still spins up and formats
<xTEMPLARx> as it should :D
<wrst> ha ha netritious, massive storage
<netritious> yeah...came out of a compaq 486 laptop from (as the drive states) 1995 lol
<netritious> I /just/ tossed that laptop like a year or so ago. just not usable anymore. last couple years of it's life was spent running doom and wolf3d.exe
<wrst> yeah 1995 hard to use that stuff today unless it was something super super
<netritious> wrst: the laptop came with win 3.11, but I was so proud when I squeezed '95 and ms word on it back in '99.
<wrst> that's pretty impressive actaully
<netritious> yep, it took some work. I'm almost sure I used ghost to clone it from a bigger drive, like a 1.2 GB :D
<netritious> oh and then in '04-'05 I found it in a box with some old stuff in the closet and put DOS 6.22 on it with doom, wolfenstein, quickbasic, and visualbasic 1.0 lol
<netritious> was always a chore because the laptop predates optical and USB
<netritious> no CD/DVD :/
<netritious> some news: for the first time in over 15 years I do not have a M$ IDE installed on my computer.
<wrst> taht is a chore :\
<netritious> uninstalled MS Visual Studio 2008 yesterday. Won't be buying or reinstalling.
<elijah-mbp> netritious: what are you using instead?
<netritious> also removed Delphi 7/2007
<elijah-mbp> or are you no-longer-writing-code and so don't care?  :-)
<netritious> elijah-mbp: I haven't coded in .NET in a really long time, and it was only ever with VB (defunct) or C++ (can do that with notepad/nano/vim, etc.)
<netritious> i write code but it's almost alwasy script now.
<netritious> *always
<netritious> php for html/css/sql and some cli, then bash, sh, perl
<netritious> elijah-mbp: do you code with .NET?
<elijah-mbp> netritious: i mostly wrote awk scripts with vim or emacs.  :-)
<elijah-mbp> s/wrote/write
<elijah-mbp> today it was some ruby which was an interesting change-up.  :-)
<elijah-mbp> i have a friend that wants me to learn some powershell, i just haven't gotten around to it yet.
<elijah-mbp> same friend wants to move from visual studio to mono-on-linux tho - complicated for him.
<netritious> I took a look at mono but it was a loooong time ago...3+ years
<elijah-mbp> it's one of those things.  kinda sorta works, isn't really .net so much as a c# implementation with its own warty goodness.  ;-)
<netritious> roger...that was my take on it back then
<elijah-mbp> my take is the 6-7 years ago timeframe, unfortunately
<elijah-mbp> i've not really had time to deal with it.  been looking at erlang and golang and a few other things as 'interesting' lately.
<netritious> I find myself checking in on fpc/lazarus often.
<netritious> something about pascal is just cool to me. it's never been very popular but that's part of why I like it I think
<netritious> next year will start on python4kids with my daughter. she is starting to come around to the idea. kinda waiting on her interest to pique a bit more.
<netritious> she already knows if/then and a few looping methods XD
<netritious> she also has a decent grasp on some simple types like integer and float, but string....well that is harder to explain to a child lol
<elijah-mbp> netritious: my middle stepson (15) showed me scratch.mit.edu the other day.  i already knew about it, but was proud that he found it on his own.
<netritious> that is very cool
<elijah-mbp> indeed!
<elijah-mbp> i just hope we can direct him into being a useful programmer instead of a kind of slack "i wanna be a game programmer" type.  :p
<netritious> one can hope :D
<netritious> python4kids is my excuse to learn python :$
<netritious> otheriwse I have no use for it :/
<netritious> and of course to hang with my daughter some before she hates the idea of spending time with me lool
<elijah-mbp> i'd be happy if he wanted to make civ4 mods or something- it'd keep him out of trouble.  i'd rather he work on social skills though... it's important that he connect with people (he's deaf, so technology is an easy path for him, but it doesn't serve him socially...)
<wrst> netritious: from what i understand daughters always will like their dads
<wrst> or i'm hoping that is the case
<netritious> one can hope wrst :)
<wrst> well currently netritious i think she likes me more anyway :)
<netritious> lol
<wrst> i'm glad i'm seeing updates everyday on my laptop again!
<netritious> elijah-mbp: learning social skills at his age is a must even with the hearing deficit IMHO
<elijah-mbp> netritious: absolutely.
<netritious> he'll do fine as long as you stay on top of him. I find that everytime I leave something to trust with my kid it's abused 99 times out of 100 lol
<netritious> I wonder where she gets that from?!
<netritious> she's not a 'bad kid' using any metric, but she's definitely not a go-getter about anything she deems challenging. (not a self motivator unless she is realllly interested.)
<wrst> netritious: all bad traits come from the mother!
<netritious> wrst: +1,000,000,000
<wrst> ha ha just don't tell our wives ;)
<netritious> thank goodness none of them know what IRC is :P
<wrst> exactly!
<netritious> installed qubes-os...it's different to say the least.
 * wrst googles qubes-os
<netritious> actually I've installed it about ten times, just the last one finally 'took' lol (all user error/hardware compatibility issues)
<wrst> you have a lot of patience today netritious, i would have given up by that point
<netritious> I always have this itch about security that needs scratching wrst
<wrst> ahh yes i heard about this on the linux action show
 * wrst hands in his non-nerd card for watching a linux webcast
 * wrst receives his certificate of nerdom and geekyness however
<netritious> lol
<netritious> when qubes-os works right it works well and is uber paranoid secure. of course you hand it to a pron surfing n00b and they'll have it royally fubar'ed in short order.
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> which reminds me i have to go pick up a laptop from my aunt that her probably 50 something yearold no job son has messed up from surfing the ... shall we say less desirable areas of the internet
<netritious> lol nice
<cyberanger> wrst: you mean the pirate bay & wikileaks
<cyberanger> oh, other less desireable parts, right
<wrst> the much less desireable type
 * cyberanger hands wrst some gloves & a bottle of disinfectant
<wrst> yeah netritious it is always fun i just delete stuff i never even looke to see where he has been going but i have pretty good ideas
 * netritious climbs into his life size! plastic bubble
<netritious> elijah-mbp: heh, I thought the scratch url you posted looked familiar...that's the one app installed on her win xp partition lol
<elijah-mbp> netritious: ha!
<elijah-mbp> good!
<elijah-mbp> my pain of the moment:  building a cold-standby for an important service.  across an ssh tunnel.  in a datacenter that' ssegmented in a funny way.
<cyberanger> elijah-mbp: sounds more like a warm standby (and a royal pain in the .... cheeks?)
<netritious> sounds like to much fun elijah-mbp! :)
<elijah-mbp> well, yeah.  probably the DR plan for this is going to be "if this needs to come up, set up these two ssh port forwards... and pray"
<elijah-mbp> this is a database zone that can't even SEE the outside world.  :p
<elijah-mbp> e.g. you can't ping google.
<cyberanger> oh dear, that's gonna suck
<elijah-mbp> yup!
<cyberanger> doable though, just not something you want to bet on
<netritious> what other option is there really for such a segmented service
<netritious> that is, if you want a cold standby
<netritious> for a db service that can't go outside
<cyberanger> cold standby, clone drives and mail them away (encrypted ideally)
<elijah-mbp> it's the sort of service that needs to be upgraded, but in a few months it'll get torn down anyway.  this is a bide-our-time kind of projct.  :-)
<elijah-mbp> the replacement service will be muchhhhh better.
<cyberanger> warm storage & hot storage, more of a challenge
<netritious> elijah-mbp: sounds more like a CYA kind of project to me ;)
<elijah-mbp> it is exactly a CYA project.  we had an outage the other day, it was not pleasant.  :-)
<netritious> I figure no one uses a cold standby unless a critical service isn't fault tolerant or fault tolerance wasn't part of the inital design.
<netritious> or the designed fault tolerance failed :)
<cyberanger> or budget doesn't allow for anything else
<elijah-mbp> well... someone trashed a DB :-)
<elijah-mbp> and the backup was about eight hours old.
<netritious> ack
<netritious> that sucks
<cyberanger> yikes
<elijah-mbp> wrong sql script got run, randomized some data rather than just randomizing the *right* data.  :-)
<netritious> reminds me of that Forrest Gump moment when he steps in a pile...."Sh** Happens" lol
<netritious> sucks some one didn't think to back up the table(s) before running the bad sql...the entire DB was affected?
<elijah-m_> ARRRRR.
<elijah-m_> netritious: well, it's a db full of account data - there's only really one table there that matters.
<elijah-m_> netritious: the one with the users in it.
<elijah-mbp> for the curious, that was my macbook pro running out of juice while i sent the family out the door.  :p
<netritious> lol wb elijah-mbp
<wrst> elijah-mbp: my wife has a macbook that needs a new battery i'm i going to take out a morgage?
<elijah-mbp> wrst:  not in warranty, i take it?
<wrst> elijah-mbp: nah or i don't guess its two years old i'm suer a battery isn't
<wrst> i don't know how warranties work on mac stuff really
<elijah-mbp> if you have applecare on it, it'll be covered and they'll just fix it.  :-)
<wrst> its a school laptop thing
<wrst> that was just given to her so i'm sure it doesn't
<elijah-mbp> oh, probably not.
<elijah-mbp> battery should be a hundred bucks or less, i would guess.
<elijah-mbp> hopefully lots less.
<wrst> well my experience with apple is nothing is less...
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-13
<wrst> wb netritious
<netritious> ty wrst
<wrst> how are things out west?
<netritious> ty wrst
<wrst> and why you are welcome :)
<netritious> a little cloudy..they say it may rain. how bout your neck of the woods wrst?
<netritious> got a bit of lag on the server...will be over soon :)
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> little on the cloudy side here also
 * wrst just notices that ubuntu 12.10 will ship with python3
<netritious> all kinds of radical happenin' with ubuntu lately
<wrst> yes i don't picture python 3 being that large of a deal packagers will just have to specify if they need python 2
<wrst> i remember when that happened running arch and I had just one or two issues and as soon as the packagers fixed the package it was no issue, until then you just had to run it specifically under python2
<xTEMPx> i many times wish I had the gumption and desire to focus on learning python
<xTEMPx> i've gotten started several times and usually  just kinda drop it, as I really don't have a NEED to do it
<wrst> xTEMPLARx:  I don't know anything :)
<xTEMPLARx> mayhaps
<xTEMPLARx> :)
<xTEMPLARx> I'm doing a remote session with a customer in Qatar... bbiaf
<wrst> that's long distance computing!
 * wrst wonders how xTEMPLARx pronounces Qatar
<netritious> wrst: have you checked out qubes-os yes
<netritious> xTEMPLARx: if you have some time to kill you should check that out ^
<netritious> why is installing LILO still an option in the debian installer? does anyone still use LILO? and if so, why not grub?
<wrst> is LILO still being developed?
<wrst> netritious:  no i really haven't had time to check anything much, but i must say i'm not a security hawk :)
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  I've HEARD that Qatar is supposed to be pronounced "Cutter", but I usually just say kuh-TAR.
<wrst> well that's what i have heard also xTEMPLARx :)
<Svpernova09> LILO? please god no. kill it with FIRE
 * wrst looks for the gas and matches
<xTEMPLARx> LILO ain't never hurt nobody.. it served the community well for a long long time
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i've never used it
<wrst> i'm not old enough :)
<xTEMPLARx> hah!
<xTEMPLARx> jerk
 * xTEMPLARx is old
 * xTEMPLARx cries
 * wrst agrees
 * xTEMPLARx cries more.
<wrst> actually xTEMPLARx i'm just a late arrival :)
 * wrst is old also
<xTEMPLARx> pfft
 * xTEMPLARx is 41 now :(
<xTEMPLARx> although, I do my best not to act like it
<wrst> i'm 7 years behind xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> see?
<xTEMPLARx> whippersnapper
<wrst> :)
<xTEMPLARx> so my chrome browser is like version 10.something
<xTEMPLARx> just tried to update an extension, and it says "you can't install because you should be running at least version 21"
<xTEMPLARx> 21?!
<xTEMPLARx> why is mine so old?
 * xTEMPLARx is gonna rough somebody up over this oversight!
 * xTEMPLARx looks around..
 * xTEMPLARx finds only himself at fault.
<xTEMPLARx> Rule number 1:  don't talk about fight club
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: yeah and if you run chromium its old also
<xTEMPLARx> i just figured out why its so old
<xTEMPLARx> i had installed an old "unstable" version
<xTEMPLARx> so of course it didn't find any newer versions
<wrst> i prefer running chromium and they really don't update it in the repos
<xTEMPLARx> why do you prefer it?
<wrst> i think you have to run a ppa for some reason
<wrst> you really want to know?
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: its icon is blue and it matches my background better in gnome-shell :)
<wrst> really that's the reason :)
<xTEMPLARx> yes sir
<xTEMPLARx> rofl
<xTEMPLARx> you do know you can change the icon right?
<wrst> yeah but that requires effort and for my use i see no difference, and i don't have the google spies watching me
 * wrst looks around for the evil googlers
<xTEMPLARx> >_<
<wrst> and generally in my distro hopping chromium is in repos
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: you might find this interesting: http://tech.slashdot.org/story/12/09/13/166203/ubuntu-nvidia-graphics-driver-windows-competitive-but-only-with-kde
<xTEMPLARx> nice
<xTEMPLARx> thankfully, I ain't usin' Unity
 * xTEMPLARx phwews!
<wrst> maybe you need to use kde xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> pfft!
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: no love for kde?
<wrst> and wb chris4585, and "good mornign" :P
<chris4585> lol thanks
<wrst> how are thigns going?
<chris4585> good, waiting for my package
<wrst> did you order some electronic goodies?
<chris4585> wrst, yeah, sorry for the delay had to go out to the mail box :)
<wrst> what did you get?
<chris4585> I ordered three, 120mm fans with 103cfm
<chris4585> $6.99 a piece from tigerdirect, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835132022
<wrst> ahh cool
<wrst> hmm no pun intended
<wrst> but hey if it works
<chris4585> they should be pretty good, especially for the price
<wrst> yes low price is nice :)
<xTEMPLARx> for those interested... zoneminder works quite well
<Svpernova09> we use zoneminder at the hackerspace, works well
<Svpernova09> used motion at the old space.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-14
<netritious> oh the FUD: http://goo.gl/w6Iq8
<netritious> “This doesn’t reveal anything we didn’t already know about Linux and it just shows that it’s a great tool for people who otherwise want something quick and dirty. ..."
<netritious> "... Just as much as it’s an excellent platform for at-home hobbyists, bloggers, or others who want a webserver on the quick; it’ll also be the go-to platform for fly-by-night and small criminal enterprises.”
<wrst> netritious: about to read, but its also what most websites are hosted on too
<netritious> I bet they only use winders at Iovation.
<netritious> yep, and also Google, IBM, HP, Oracle....the list goes on forever
<netritious> what I mean to say is, Linux is used by Fortune 500 companies, not just "at-home hobbyists" and "fly-by-night ... criminal enterprises"
<netritious> like I said wrst, I bet they only use winders at Iovation.
<wrst> netritious: i just scanned that but their numbers say 2.3% linux 1.4% windows 1%mac so by that you could say that other os's do more than linux especially considering most websites are hosted on linux and seems they are including webservers
<wrst> that host malicious code
<netritious> I think it just means that Linux is easier to use as a hacking tool than say Windows or Mac ;)
<netritious> a buddy of mine went to blackhat and said everyone used some flavor of Linux. Few, very very few, had Macs. No one had Windows, unless it was for a demonstration. :)
<wrst> that's true also bactrax anyone?
<wrst> or backtracks or however its spelled
<netritious> BackTrack
<wrst> thank you :)
<netritious> yw :)
<netritious> but idk, maybe I am just being sensitive or didn't read something right, but it sure looks like they are downplaying Linux's existing role in the grand scheme of things.
<netritious> *they = iovation and the author/blog/web site editor
<wrst> yes very much an attack ad disguised as factual, but hey its an election year thats how we roll :)
<netritious> haha, yeah...almost like "Linux used for Evil" = "Linux Bad"
<wrst> yeah just silly stuff
<netritious> lol makes me think "Can Opener used for Evil" = "Can Opener Bad"
<wrst> yep exactly... garbage bag used for murder, gargabe bag = bad
<wrst> i may have elevated that example a little too far!
<netritious> nah, same thing ;)
<wrst> ha ha :)
<wrst> ok
<netritious> Evil Can Opener...sounds like a sponge bob super villain lol
<netritious> TGIF wrst! lol
<wrst> you bet netritious!
<wrst> i love me some spongebob
<netritious> haha me too...best fmaily show on TV IMHO
<netritious> *family
<wrst> i never noticed the spelling, i read it correctly :)
 * netritious wonders where's xTEMPLARx is
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: !!!! where are you???
<wrst> well that didn't work netritious
<Svpernova09> netritious: you going to security b sides tomorrow?
<kanliot> morning
<netritious> looks pretty interesting Svpernova09...just heard about it though :/
<netritious> morning kanliot
<Svpernova09> Damn mississippi lag is brutal.
<Svpernova09> :_X
<kanliot> o/ netritious
<netritious> lol Svpernova09
<netritious> Svpernova09: are they going to stream the event live?
<Svpernova09> I don't think so.
<Svpernova09> Haven't seen htem say anything about it yet.
<wrst> howdy Svpernova09, kanliot
<netritious> Svpernova09: Oh well. I've been so wrapped up getting things done around the house lately that I've been a little disconnected from the net.
<Svpernova09> Understandable.
<netritious> garbage disposal has gone out, putting A/C in teh closet this weekend (maybe, should happen but we'll see if my bud comes through), etc
<netritious> rather, installing in a vent and a return where there is none now :P
<Svpernova09> nice
<netritious> s/in/...just 'installing' lol
 * wrst wonders if this is to keep computer components cool
<netritious> yeah, got this IBM cabinet from Genphlux, but won't fit, so robbing the rail parts to mount inside the closet, then move servers.
<netritious> In the winter I'll actually be able to recycle the heat back into the house.
<netritious> looking for a "fart fan sized" exhaust fan with an automatic thermostat sensor...to hot? turn on. not as hot? turn off. With a kill switch for the summer time of course.
<wrst> nice netritious, heating your house with servers
<wrst> now if that ain't geeky tell me what is?
<netritious> not exhaust, intake fan...get cold air from the attic
<netritious> wrst: on a scale of 1-10 an 11 lol
<wrst> yes i would say possibly a 12 ;)
<netritious> :D
<wrst> well netritious i would have to say i am turning into a linux snob
<wrst> full blown
<netritious> lol, I myself have become an RTFM and GIYF kinda guy lately
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> well I was putting Arch back on my laptop after i became increasingly unsatisified yet again with ubuntu running gnome and i was thinking man i actually like it better since there is no installer
<netritious> If I can to look it up, then /you/ can look it up lol. kinda the point of someone putting the info out there in the first place...so no one has to repeat the process of explaining how to solve <insert your problem here>
<wrst> exactly!
<netritious> wrst: yeah, it feels "cleaner" for some reason, at least to me.
<wrst> you are turning into an elitist netritious ;)
<netritious> but I get that feeling with minimal ubuntu or minmal debian, etc
<wrst> yeah and i wanted ubuntu to be for me again i used the net installer and got rid of a lot of the fluff but still not right
<wrst> and funny thing is ubuntu one works better in arch on gnome than it does in ubuntu :)
<netritious> ouch that's pretty sad
<wrst> i may have been missing a pacakge somewhere also but the integration wasn't as good in ubuntu
<netritious> competing product runs your software better than you lol
<wrst> now of course in unity that's a different story
<netritious> I have yet to kill off winders in my home. Some of that is the wife...she ::has to have:: MS Word.
<netritious> And no, there is no arguing or research to do there...it's been done and MS Word is what she has to have.
<netritious> it works and was cheap enough...$130 x 3 home user lic., and her Win7 PC doubles as the living room entertainment and general purpose PC
<wrst> well you can always do it in wine netritious
<wrst> but i agree ms office is better than open office
<wrst> or LO or whatever you call it now
<wrst> but LO works well enough for me
<wrst> at home
<wrst> at work i really do prefer excel
<netritious> Nope, you can't. MS updates fail quite often in that scenario. So what you end up with is a version of MS Word that can't be updated and is unsupported. For a technical Editor, that just won't fly lol.
<netritious> And for a security paranoid fellow as a husband, doesn't fly with me either.
<wrst> i would love to see ms office for linux, i would buy it
<netritious> me too wrst
<wrst> my wifes macbook has ms office on it... and it annoys the time out of me
<netritious> lol wrst
<netritious> I think of it like this: it's better to run a patched MS product than an unpactched MS product.
<wrst> true
<wrst> well netritious on mac office is fine but the interface isn't the ribbon which i don't hate, just tolerate it but a typical menu system but its different from windows just enough to confuse me, granted that doesn't take a great deal of work
<netritious> lol, lazy wrst :D
<netritious> I'm not a MS advocate by any means, but it works for what I use it for. Daughter still has XP to, but is seldomly used. Almost always she prefers her ubuntu install.
<wrst> true true
<wrst> netritious: i'm a what gets the job done advocate, and windows gets the job done for certain things, for me at home I have absolutely no use for the headache of managing it
<wrst> i can run Arch on my laptop and my blend of debian and ubuntu servers and just keep my stuff updated and know within reason all is well if i don't just take a total stupid pill
<netritious> I don't see why windows is hard to manage. If you keep it updated and don't look for illegal things or visit "less desirable" areas as you put it yesterday :) you generally shouldn't have a problem.
<netritious> I mean, there is some maint. that has to take place, but every OS needs maint. just comes in different forms, although much of it is the same.
 * netritious didn't feel like googling how to spell maintenance(?)
<netritious> I think that's it, but wouldn't be surprised if it's wrong lol
<wrst> yeah it is but i think my thing is the whole, you visit a site say a coupon site for my wife and the "your computer is infected, click here" thing comes up
<wrst> well she clicks and there you go
<wrst> dns settings changed sending everything to their server and all the other junk that happens
<wrst> and use i'm bitter and thats a true story
<netritious> well, for one, it sounds like you aren't immunizing the system against known sites that propagate such drivel
<wrst> i think OS X requires elevation in privelages to change those settings so would require a password were most windows boxes don't even have a password setup so you don't really think at all
<wrst> yeah netritious, i don't have to do that if i'm not running windows
<netritious> not that is the be-all-end-all, but man it is a small thing to do and works really well for me and the systems I manage.
<wrst> and its my wife's machine when i tell her, hey i need to make sure everything is ok, i get teh oh its fine response :)
<netritious> But watch, I'll be pwn'ed by this afternoon for saying so lol
<netritious> lol wrst
<wrst> netritious: that's why i'm going to keep her on os x and me on linux you have a lot less worries
<wrst> but i agree a properly set up windows machine can be safe and secure, but it takes possibly a little more work with windows
<netritious> wrst: I thought you used OpenDNS? Doesn't that pretty much relieve you of having to worry as much?
<netritious> notice I say "as much" lol
<wrst> no i haven't set it up again since we moved
<netritious> ah
<wrst> but that is also why i started using opendns
<wrst> and since she is on a better system its not as big of a deal
 * netritious Evil Can Opener Strikes Again!
<netritious> just poking fun at you wrst ;)
<wrst> ha ha netritious :)
<wrst> netritious: we may be building a garage here in a month or two, any ideas on waht i can do to geek it up?
<netritious> wrst: be creative? :)
<wrst> ha ha i hope to be :)
<Svpernova09> hey netritious : @BsidesMemphis
<Svpernova09> #BSidesMemphis 2012 live streaming possible. Watch the tweets for more info.
<netritious> cool...thx for letting me know Svpernova09
<Svpernova09> np
<xTEMPx> =]
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-15
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: you finally made it!
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-16
<wrst> poor ChanServ
<Unit193> 3 times this month it crashed, couple more restarts, and then last month as well...
<wrst> fun times to be ChanServ :)
<netritious> wrst: brb :)
<wrst> netritious will be gone for months now...
<chris4585> wrst, ?
<wrst>   chris4585 when he says he will brb its usually days :)
<wrst> and how are you doing chris4585?
<chris4585> ah, I thought you were serious lol
<chris4585> I'm good, went outside and put a roof on a shed and now eating ramen with shrimp
<wrst> cool chris4585
 * wrst is no roofer
<chris4585> it wasn't so bad
<chris4585> just really hot when you're on a metal roof
<wrst> that's true
<binarymutant> <-- has discovered minecraft :D
<wrst> binarymutant: oh no you are being sucked in
<binarymutant> too late, I've had it a few days and just now looked up
<wrst> ha ha
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-09-09
<wrst> welcome back xTEMPLARx.... not that you are paying attention :)
<Omnifrog> well, I'm out of the hospital
<Omnifrog> warning: gross pic of my swollen belly http://i.imgur.com/CGyocas.jpg
<Unit193> You were in one?
<Omnifrog> yeas
<Unit193> Doesn't look right... What happened?
<Omnifrog> I caught a case of emergency acute appendicitis
<Omnifrog> :\
<Unit193> Well, good you're out.
<Omnifrog> yeah, it was a potentially dangerous situation
<average_guy> Glad to hear you're ok Omnifrog.  I have heard that the pain from appendicitis is ridiculous.
<Omnifrog> it was !
<wrst> Omnifrog: man!!
<wrst> glad you are back and healthy
<wrst> wow
<Omnifrog> that's the first time I ever had anything major, like surgery so it was not just painful but scary!
<Omnifrog> before wife took me to ER I made sure there was enough money in checking to giver her time to figure things out.  put the notebook of passwords in plain sight, etc
<wrst> oh wow :\
<wrst> very thoughtful however
<wrst> oh and glad it wasn't needed!!
<Omnifrog> yeah. I was a little freaked out on Saturday
<Unit193> Of course.
<wrst> who wouldn't have been?
<wrst> very understandable
<wrst> very glad all is ok
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-09-10
<Unit193> http://www.securitystronghold.com/gates/truecrypt.html hah.
<wrst> hello tenc
<tenc> hey wrst
<wrst> how are you doing?
<tenc> great, bit on the muggy side. you?
<wrst> that's true I'm ready for the humidity to leave us for a while
<tenc> getting there. i hear it's going to be a cold winter. maybe we'll get some snow. ^^
<wrst> I would love some snow some serious snow
<wrst> but not too serious :)
<tenc> right? not enough to knock out service but everything else is game.
<Unit193> wrst+++ (can't put that in enough.)
<wrst> exactly
<wrst> howdy Unit193, who pulled your string?
<Unit193> You said "snow"
<wrst> ha ha how are you doing ?
<Unit193> Warm, sticky, etc.  You?
<wrst> well I'm always hot... yes lame joke
<cyberanger> wrst: what's your address again? I'll send you a dumptruck full of snow in a few months
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger
<wrst> Unit193: has been stalking me all day I can PM it to you
<cyberanger> lol
<wrst> oh wait it wasn't here he was trying to geoip me
<Unit193> Nope.
<wrst> oh well you were stalking somewhere :)
<Unit193> Yep.
<cyberanger> Unit193: careful, last I checked it's only legal for the NSA to break the law like that ;-)
<Unit193> flasher (~flasher@dont.steal.the.government.hates.competitors.me) has joined
<cyberanger> intresting timing
<cyberanger> lol
<Unit193> Nah, saw that host for a bit.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-09-11
<netritious> howdy locotn what's everyone up to?
<wrst> hey hey netritious, about to be afk but hello!
<netritious> hello wrst!
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-09-14
<wrst> Omnifrog: how you doing?
<DJOmnifrog>  Radio KoL: Orleans - Dance With Me - What The Frog??? ....It's Frog time! Now with more H2G2 Contest! - Omnifrog - What The Frog?
<DJOmnifrog> err
<DJOmnifrog> oops
<DJOmnifrog> hi wrst
<DJOmnifrog> brb
<wrst> haha
<wrst> :)
<DJOmnifrog> doing good wrst  !
<wrst> awesome, hopefully no more emergency surgeries?
<cyberanger> or non-emergency for that matter
<wrst> good point cyberanger!
<DJOmnifrog> yeah, that was teh SUCK!
<wrst> i'm sure DJOmnifrog
<DJOmnifrog> I'm still purple all over but able to do things again
<DJOmnifrog> light duty things
<wrst> good
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-09-15
<wrst> Omnifrog: DJ'ing go well tonight?
<Omnifrog> yeah, it usually does even if I have no idea what I'm doing
<wrst> ha ha sometimes that's when I do my best
<Omnifrog> I'm pretty flexible though
<Omnifrog> I just roll with it
<Omnifrog> Saturday nights are generally slow too
<wrst> I am a fan of slow
<wrst> howdy eights
<eights> wrst, how are you?
<wrst> good how are you doing?
<eights> wrst, im doing well, you?
<wrst> yep getting adjusted to kde
<eights> oh yea? how you like it? always been a gnome freak, i tried kde is  its 3.0 stages it was  alright, ive seen the newer version it looks sweet
<Omnifrog> gnome blows
<Omnifrog> >.>
<eights> gnome with all panels removed, cario-dock installed with compiz, works lovely for me ;) lol
<eights> gnome-fallback-session i should say
<Omnifrog> I'm a fussy bastard but I've never liked gnome
<Omnifrog> I've tried! lord knows I've tried
<wrst> eights: kde 4.11 is solid
<wrst> everything works they aren't taking features away
<wrst> I have always loved gnome
<wrst> but my main reason was trying out the kde connect stuff its very early but pretty neat
<eights> ill deff check it out, i like trying new environments
<wrst> in stock form its very Windows 7 looking but you can tweak it crazily
<wrst> compositing works much better than mutter or clutter or whatever it is gnome uses now
<wrst> I think it has a more polished default look and feel also, but the extensions with gnome shell are really nice
<wrst> here is my current setup, not a lot changed from default: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2959906/kde411.png
<eights> wrst, i like it, very very clean. here is my current: http://tinypic.com/r/9r24ib/5
<wrst> I like that
<wrst> and I have wondered why gnome didn't put the dock at the bottom?
<wrst> I used an extension to just autohide the regualr gnome dock and it worked well but never as good as having it at the bottom
<eights> you can add the "applications menu" to a bottom gnome panel and have it look and have a "similar" feel to win
<eights> ive always just removed all the panels execpt the top one and used another "docker" application like cario
<wrst> cairo is nice
<wrst> I have used it with xfce before
<eights> you can custimize it to look like win osx etc i like it too
<wrst> but must say for a default setup kde really is nice, and I suppose unity is ok fi you are into that type of thing
<eights> yea cant stand unity, i always install the gnome classic shell with a default ubuntu install
<wrst> yeah I'm not totally sold with all the convergence jazz
<wrst> goodnight everyone
 * wrst heads to sleepy town
<eights> later
<wrst> wb chris4585
<chris4585> thanks wrst
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-09-09
<Omnifrog> Most Epic Nerf War in History       https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKG2WAkgyyU
<wrst> howdy Omnifrog, how's it going?
<Omnifrog> gah!
<Omnifrog> trying to fit a round bathroom light fixture into a square mounting hole
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-09-10
<wrst> Ha ha did it fit Omnifrog ?
<Omnifrog> I nailed it https://imgur.com/a/64H17
<wrst> Yes you did.looks nice.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-09-13
<Juzzy> wtf is 16waagg0r
<Juzzy> ah 16WAAGG0R Nick collision, forcing nick change to your unique ID
<Unit193> Your UID, you had a nick collision so it forced you to that.
<Unit193> Hah, oh well.
<Juzzy> thx
<Juzzy> you're correct
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-09-14
<cyberanger> mist (~mrmist@freenode/staff/mist): [Global Notice] Reminder - This weekend freenode staff identified some compromised binaries present on a number of servers in the network. These servers have been taken offline.  Since password-sniffing may have taken place, we advise all users to change their passwords.  /msg nickserv set password newpasshere. More http://blog.freenode.net/2014/09/server-issues-2/
<cyberanger> mist (~mrmist@freenode/staff/mist): [Global Notice] Reminder - This weekend freenode staff identified some compromised binaries present on a number of servers in the network. These servers have been taken offline.  Since password-sniffing may have taken place, we advise all users to change their passwords.  /msg nickserv set password newpasshere. More  may have taken place, we advise all users to change
<cyberanger> their passwords.  /msg nickserv set password newpasshere. Morehttp://blog.freenode.net/2014/09/server-issues-2/
<cyberanger> mist (~mrmist@freenode/staff/mist): [Global Notice] Reminder - This weekend freenode staff identified some compromised binaries present on a number of servers in the network. These servers have been taken offline.  Since password-sniffing may have taken place, we advise all users to change their passwords.  /msg nickserv set password newpasshere. More  may have taken place, we advise all users to change
<cyberanger> their passwords.  /msg nickserv set password newpasshere. Morehttp://blog.freenode.net/2014/09/server-issues-2/
 * cyberanger facepalms
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-09-07
<Omnifrog|laptop> hi wrst
<aedend> http://news.softpedia.com/news/fcc-proposal-would-make-it-impossible-to-install-open-source-firmware-on-routers-491029.shtml
<cyberanger> I've seen that story a few times, think it's been twisted by a few parties to tell a story they want
<cyberanger> It's worth making a comment on the proposal all the same
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-09-08
<aedend> why does the TN team have an IRC/launchpad account/inactive Ubuntu forums account/a website etc...
<aedend> we need to get motivated...
<aedend> Just in this small channel alone, I bet there is a lot of knowledge and experience that could be put to good use
<Juzzy> there's a couple of vendors out there who market for those firmware
<Juzzy> which makes sense, spend your resources on making solid hardware and not the UI
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-09-10
<Guest79686> cyberanger: The FCC can kiss my nuts in that regard.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-09-11
<cyberanger>  Guest79686 eh
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-09-12
<aedend> I've been logged into several channels for a while. I've noticed on some of them my nick was highlighted. Is there an easy way to see where I was highlighted without scrolling thru hours of buffer?
<cyberanger> aedend: not sure in hexchat
<aedend> cyberanger, I found this script for hexchat. It prints the highlights to a new tab. https://github.com/TingPing/plugins/blob/master/HexChat/highlight.py
<aedend> cyberanger, btw, how did you know I was using hexchat??
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger>  /ctcp aedend version
<aedend> cool, so you like the command line eh?
<cyberanger> yeah
<cyberanger> perhaps too much
<aedend> I installed weechat, but man, so many options... I got a little overwhelmed
<cyberanger> It's a good client
<aedend> so is weechat the new irssi?
<cyberanger> It's a nice client, but irssi is still in active development too
<cyberanger> so I don't want to say it like that
<aedend> do you use Ubuntu or do you use another distro?
<cyberanger> Personally I use Debian Sid
<cyberanger> with some stuff being experimental
<aedend> so that version never really gets released then?
<cyberanger> Yeah, it's above the releases
<cyberanger> It gets new versions, then those versions get pushed down to testing, and again to stable
<aedend> ah, I see
<cyberanger> So I'm ahead of the releases
<aedend> do you not worry about not having a stable computer to work when needed?
<cyberanger> between that and how I barely have a UI, the ubuntu advantages vanished releases ago
<cyberanger> No, cause I keep it stable
<cyberanger> just not debian stable
<cyberanger> I stay on top of my changes, rarely does that cause an isuse
<cyberanger> issue*
<aedend> do you use w3m or something similar for browsing the web?
<cyberanger> I tend to keep to iceweasel
<cyberanger> I have elinks too
<cyberanger> HTTPS Everywhere, NoScript, AdBlock Plus and Foxyproxy Standard are my goto addons
<aedend> why not use firefox, since they're basically the same?
<cyberanger> It is the same, aside from the apt repository they come from, and branding
<cyberanger> It's just part of keeping the sources.list small
<aedend> I use privoxy, is foxyproxy basically the same thing?
<cyberanger> No, privoxy is a seperate tool, an http proxy (and a nice one too)
<cyberanger> foxyproxy is an addon, allows for fine grained control, I use it to tell a few URI's to go through a british proxy for the BBC iPlayer, ITV and Channel 4 too
<cyberanger> and an Austrailian one for Channel 7
<Unit193> cyberanger: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4196776/
<cyberanger> And when I leave the US, to access Hulu, Pandora, Netflix and CBS from abroad
<cyberanger> Unit193: Another Bourne movie
<cyberanger> eh, at least it's Matt Damon again, still feels worn out though
<cyberanger> aedend: Guessing you don't watch any foreign shows
<Unit193> Yes, at least Matt Damon!
<aedend> cyberanger, I don't watch much tv
<cyberanger> aedend: I don't like I used to, but I still enjoy breaking geo filtering schemes
<cyberanger> Just for the fun of it
<aedend> cyberanger, when using foxyproxy, which proxy service do you use?
<cyberanger> I tend to set my own up on VPS providers lately, and even that's starting to have issues
<cyberanger> alot of the ip classification providers have started flagging datacenters
<cyberanger> and hence, hulu and most of the others call them anomyous tools and block them
<aedend> is this something I could use?  http://www.publicproxyservers.com/proxy/list1.html
<cyberanger> pandora appears to be the most lax, and channel 7 seems to do little too, in part becuase there isn't too many providers in Australia and the issue isn't as common for them yet
<cyberanger> Looking at it, that's a list of web proxies
<cyberanger> https://getfoxyproxy.org/proxylists.html
<cyberanger> http://www.xroxy.com/proxylist.htm
<aedend> cyberanger, does using foxyproxy slow down your connection speed?
<cyberanger> No, not on it's own
<cyberanger> Routing my connection thru a server in Zambia, with or without foxyproxy will slow it down though
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-09-13
<aedend> I'm seeing some lag, not a lot, but noticeable
<aedend> cyberanger, is it pointless to use foxyproxy since I'm using it on a virtual machine?
<aedend> everyone doing good this morning?
<Unit193> 2 hours of sleep last night, want to guess? ;P
<aedend> ha, got called into work for an emergency? :)
<aedend> cyberanger, Do you know anything about this messaging server? https://www.igniterealtime.org/projects/openfire/index.jsp
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-09-14
<wrst> I got excited about these, until I saw the price: https://puri.sm/
<minasota> Buy a used thinkpad for ~200... Or, just never connect your box to the Internet
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-09-15
<wrst> minasota: yeah not really concerned with the privacy stuff but a good looking open type machine would be nice
<wrst> for that price I would just buy a macbook
<|Ubik|> uh oh...
<|Ubik|> Anyone else getting errors about debian testing suppositories no longer being signed?
<|Ubik|> E: Splitting of file /var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.us.debian.org_debian_dists_testing_InRelease failed as it doesn't contain all expected parts 0 1 0
<|Ubik|> W: The repository 'http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian testing InRelease' provides only weak security information.
<|Ubik|> N: Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use.
<|Ubik|> N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<|Ubik|> W: GPG error: http://shell.ninthgate.se/packages/debian wheezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 0B38CE01521D8275
<|Ubik|> E: The repository 'http://shell.ninthgate.se/packages/debian wheezy Release' is no longer signed.
<|Ubik|> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<|Ubik|> N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<|Ubik|> A bit concerning...
<cyberanger> Nope, not at the moment
<cyberanger> let me update and see if that's changed since the AM
<Omnifrog_> holy shit!
<Omnifrog_> TALKING!
<Unit193> Pasting, really.
<Unit193> Also yes I'd like to note that I had no problems with stretch earlier.
<cyberanger> |Ubik|: http://vwakviie2ienjx6t.onion/debian/ isn't giving me issues right now
<cyberanger> sid & experimental
<|Ubik|> cyberanger: Interesting. May try it at the office tomorrow and see.
<|Ubik|> We ditched Charter up there.
<cyberanger> Really? wow
<|Ubik|> Yeah.
<|Ubik|> You'd be surprised what we have, lol
<cyberanger> AT&T or Windstream?
<cyberanger> |Ubik|: dpkg --get-selections | grep apt-transport
<|Ubik|> apt-transport-https    install
<cyberanger> |Ubik|: You have apt-transport-https, give a try using https://mirrors.kernel.org/debian/
<|Ubik|> lemme try that
<cyberanger> (and I'd add apt-transport-tor for a rainy day at least)
<|Ubik|> Which could be Friday.
<|Ubik|> Oh, and, Uverse is what we have now
<cyberanger> AT&T, wow
<|Ubik|> however, it's Uverse over fiber
<|Ubik|> yeah, that was a circus to get installed
<cyberanger> If that gives you an issue (it shouldn't) also try https://cloudfront.debian.net/debian/
<|Ubik|> There's fiber to that place in the front of the building (I think that was there when you were), then they ran fiber back to our office.
<|Ubik|> It's still updating the sources, so we shall see.
<|Ubik|> Only problems we ran into... it took 4 days to get it working, someone built the order to be delivered over CAT5 from the front to us, which is why the fiber port never activated.
<|Ubik|> They had to do a whole new order to fix it (can't just login to the Ciena and change it???), new account # and all.
<cyberanger> Wow, somebody was special on that one.
<|Ubik|> Then today all our port 80 traffic gets hijacked, about 30 minutes on the phone reveals we've been "suspended" because the bill (which we have yet to receive, because they sent it to the wrong place) hadn't been paid. I switched port 80 to go over the VPN until tha tis ironed out.
<|Ubik|> Then we track down said bill
<|Ubik|> I have two welcome letters, a password reset, two bills, and two disconnect notices.
<|Ubik|> Evidently even though the first install never worked, and the modem supposedly ended up in the dumpster (because there's no way to fix it if it gets the "wrong" IP), they left that account active and are still billing us for it.
<|Ubik|> I should have known when I saw port 5 on the Ciena (which WAS ours) is empty and we're on #6, lol
<|Ubik|> Can we say...gross incompetence?
<cyberanger> I thought that was AT&T's company motto
<|Ubik|> Now, the service... the modem sucks, the state table dies at 2500 connections, and if you turn off NAT, SPI, etc. it STILL tracks everything and has issues.
<|Ubik|> Aside from that, it actually works okay
<|Ubik|> we can get faster upload than Charter, we're on 50/10 right now, but could go up to gigabit I think
<cyberanger> apt-get update still updating?
<|Ubik|> yeah
<|Ubik|> that has to be the slowest mirror ever
<cyberanger> Hrm, seems slow
<|Ubik|> 150kB/sec
<cyberanger> Oh, that'd be about right then (and I run it so often the pdiff's make it faster too)
<|Ubik|> http://pastebin.com/KxunMu1G
<|Ubik|> that's what I ended up with
<|Ubik|> something must be pooched somewhere
<|Ubik|> or the feds are trying to mess with me
<cyberanger> What is your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<cyberanger> Oh, it's only giving you an error on testing/updates
<|Ubik|> yeah
<|Ubik|> http://pastebin.com/AXPs3R9q
<|Ubik|> blah, they make you do a captcha now, I'm guessing to "encourage" you to take a pro account
<cyberanger> not the rest of it, wondering if they phased that out...
<|Ubik|> http://pastebin.com/pfPLbrec
<|Ubik|> that was the original problem
<cyberanger> Is it supposed to be testing/updates and not testing-updates?
<cyberanger> |Ubik|: give it a try as testing-updates
<|Ubik|> hmmm
<|Ubik|> good question
<|Ubik|> actually
<|Ubik|> it's in my sources.list both ways
<|Ubik|> or wait no, two different hosts
<|Ubik|> although on our icecast server (which I just redeployed with testing yesterday), it's using testing/updates
 * Unit193 perks up.
<Unit193> Hello, icecast2.
<|Ubik|> yeah
<|Ubik|> had to manhandle it to get 2.4.0kh
<cyberanger> Unit193: is something going on with testing/updates
<cyberanger> being phased out maybe?
<|Ubik|> Get:1 http://mirrors.digitalocean.com/debian testing InRelease [251 kB]
<|Ubik|> Get:2 http://mirrors.digitalocean.com/debian testing-updates InRelease [124 kB]
<|Ubik|> Hit:3 http://security.debian.org testing/updates InRelease
<|Ubik|> Hit:4 http://www.deb-multimedia.org testing InRelease
<|Ubik|> Fetched 374 kB in 2s (159 kB/s)
<|Ubik|> Reading package lists... Done
<Unit193> Bleh, kh. :P  And only one I knew for that was -proposed-updates or something.
<|Ubik|> That works, FWIW
<cyberanger> Hrm
<Unit193> http://paste.openstack.org/show/577205
<|Ubik|> Unit193: Yeah, the -kh builds allow the web-based players to work from some stations, I think was the thing.
<cyberanger> Weird, mirrors.kernel.org is very close to the root mirror, so idk
<Unit193> |Ubik|: I'd wonder if the newer normal builds work, but I dunno.  At least you have a good reason and not just "it's cooler" or something! :P
 * Unit193 miiiight be biased.
<|Ubik|> lol
<|Ubik|> I think mirrors.kernel.org doesn't carry testing/updates (whereas security.debian.org does)
<Unit193> (I'm not really, I use what works.  Including streaming in mp3. >_> )
<|Ubik|> and the files at http://security.debian.org/dists/testing/updates/ were last updated today..my guess is they pooched something
<Unit193> That's some freeze trick to get it in without having to go through the migration, right?
<cyberanger> That's a good point, we're getting ready for a new stable aren't we?
<|Ubik|> probably
<|Ubik|> actually
<Unit193> cyberanger: No, I ignore stable. :P
<Unit193> ...Unless I'm told not to and have a pre-offer of sponsorship.
<cyberanger> Unit193: Well, same here, sid+experimental
<cyberanger> Okay, got this from #debian-next on oftc
<cyberanger> somiaj | oh wait, testing/updates. That can't be mroe than a place holder and I would jsut comment out the sources
<Unit193> cyberanger: That migration time is pretty handy to weed out bad updates, though.
<cyberanger> Oh yeah
<cyberanger> I get why they do it
<Unit193> No I mean as a user.
<|Ubik|> Something must of got pooched somewhere, clearing /var/lib/apt/lists/* and then apt-get update seemed to fix that problem.
<cyberanger> Including the 404?
<|Ubik|> seems to, I'm back to my original sources.list and it works
<|Ubik|> gave me an error about appstream, ran it again, and no errors
<cyberanger> Huh
<Unit193> Oh bleh, purge appstream. :P
<Unit193> cyberanger: Also could just try using httpredir or deb.debian.org.
<|Ubik|> might just do that
<|Ubik|> cyberanger: so no https for security.debian.org ?
<Unit193> You already verify using gpg, there's simply no need for https.
<cyberanger> Unit193: I used to prefer httpredir, and I have some commented out servers (including httpredir) as a quick backup. Favor http://vwakviie2ienjx6t.onion/debian/ now.
<Unit193> cyberanger: Of course, didn't mean for you.  Generally have a very specific setup. :)
<cyberanger> and I disagree on not needing https, I think gpg and https are fixing two different security threats.
<Unit193> (FWIW, Ubuntu version of that is  deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt xenial main restricted universe multiverse)
<cyberanger> |Ubik|: nope, sadly
<|Ubik|> Wow. Well, if *you* don't have a solution to that one, then I don't feel so bad leaving it http... lol
<Unit193> cyberanger: Oh?  Gpg verifies that it's coming from Debian.
<|Ubik|> brb
<cyberanger> Right, GPG verifies against the debian archive key that signed the release. HTTPS prevents MITM & evasedropping of what am I fetching too.
<Unit193> MITM shouldn't matter, worst it does it make you re-try.  But ACK on the second.
<cyberanger> GPG doesn't stop a MITM, it makes sure packages weren't modified by a MITM  or prevents installation.
<Unit193> Right.
<cyberanger> if GPG had some kind of bug and one could use it towards an exploit, I'd like the extra layer with openssl.
<Unit193> Or, gnutls in the case of apt-transport-https. ;)
<cyberanger> Right.
<cyberanger> Never hurts to layer either
<|Ubik|> Send it all via carrier pigeon for extra bonus.
<cyberanger> lol
<cyberanger> I'm not against that, it'd be faster than my connection.
 * cyberanger needs to find a way to run tor for initramfs
<zphreaker> are you guys w. tn or e. tn?
<cyberanger> zphreaker: Depends on which one of us your asking, and don't forget Middle TN too.
<cyberanger> (Metro Chattanooga for me)
<zphreaker> I've thought of moving to Chattanooga.  How's the gigabit fiber to the house?
<zphreaker> What are some IRC names of some of your W. TN people?
<cyberanger> I am just outside the EPB market, what I've used at the Chattanooga Library or the Choo Choo hotel, awesome.
<cyberanger> I'll let them speak up, main one I'm thinking of is offline atm
<zphreaker> that's cool.  Wondering if I know any W. TN folks.. been using *NIX since '91 and started in BBS scene back in '83..
<zphreaker> My wife and I have been considering Chattanooga.  What are housing prices like? Would be looking for something like 3500 - 4500 sq ft and neighbors house not right on top of me.
<zphreaker> and gigafiber :)
<cyberanger> Doable, can't speak on price too much as I rent
<minasota> Tullahoma and Chattanooga (TUB and EPB) offer gigabit. Only 7 municipalities offer that speed, 2 of which are in Middle Tennessee
 * minasota considers Chat middle tn...
<minasota> Minus Clarksville
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-09-16
<minasota> cyberanger: http://yuxv6qujajqvmypv.onion/
<minasota> It's a bit of a long read, but it seems to be solid so far
<cyberanger> minasota: I'll have to take a look.
 * cyberanger is slowly shifting away from facebook and google, sadly it's a slow process
<cyberanger> minasota: http://seclists.org/dailydave/2016/q3/51
 * minasota tells cyberanger to just do it, delete and move on. It feels great ;)
<cyberanger> Wish it were that simple
<minasota> btw https://blog.torproject.org/category/tags/tbb
<minasota> cyberanger: ^
<cyberanger> Yeah, they fixed the bad static pin they had for mozilla domains
<cyberanger> And Chattanooga considers itself East TN (for a few reasons, time zone comes to mind for example) ;-)
<minasota> yeah, I knew that, that's why I made the comment I consider it East Tn...
<minasota> err, middle TN
<cyberanger> lol
<minasota> Some Interesting developments going on. Pertains to the FCC being overruled when it comes to extending fiber outside the electrical footprint. Msg me, I think you might be interested
<minasota> I think you know where I'm going with this. Looking at options...
<cyberanger> I'm hopeful the state would remove that language in the law too
<minasota> Yeah, Matheney and Bowling are working on it...
<minasota> House Bill 1303. and Private Chapter No.54
<minasota> look at House Bill 2633 by Matheny - it was substituted by Senate Bill 2658 (Bowling).
<cyberanger> If EPB could expand or partner with Cleveland Utilities, it'd be massive progress.
<minasota> That's what I'm getting at. Check out those docs. We're following it closely, it would benefit TUB as well. Or rather, a third party leasing a line to extend beyond the electrical footprint...
<cyberanger> Well, a third party could already, unless that third party is (for example) the City of Manchester
<cyberanger> I can lease a line to EPB, it wouldn't be EPB's line, but I could lease it to their datacenter, Cleveland Utilities could too, they just couldn't use that line to provide internet service.
<minasota> No you couldn't.
<minasota> There is a reason why I showed you HB 1303 first.
<minasota> If what you where saying is true, EPB would have already moved forward with extended it's network
<minasota> They're not leasing their lines because the "language" hasn't been changed to support ti
<cyberanger> EPB couldn't, but I could have
<minasota> ok...
 * minasota is going back to reality... later
<cyberanger> They have no lines past their presence anyway, lease an AT&T dark fiber line from there to here
<cyberanger> they peer past their line already (With Ringgold Telephone Company, so they don't violate TN law as that's a GA operation (EPB crosses the border too, so the deal is solely a GA deal)
<minasota> AT&T?? I guess you Allen Hill and you are good friends?
<minasota> Harold DePriest? I'm sure you know him, too
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-09-17
<cyberanger> http://www.nbu.gov.sk/skcsirt-sa-20170909-pypi/
